# Travaglio



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

per quanto Travaglio a volte mi stia sul culo mi fan ridere tutte le voci e i casini che le sue parole hanno scatenato.
tutto ok se non fosse che NESSUNO si è preso la briga di smentire  quanto ha detto su schifani
tutti a contestare la forma , la modalità e non la veridicità delle sue parole
non ha accusato nessuno: essendo un giornalista ,ha fatto semplicemente cronaca esponendo i fatti di cui è a conoscenza.
che glieli contestino concretamente prima di parlare di cazzate come la mancanza di contradditorio..
a tal proposito mi è piaciuto di pietro...ha detto: quando c'è una rapina si accusa il rapinatore..qualcuno si aspetta un contradditorio col rapinatore??


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quanto Travaglio a volte mi stia sul culo mi fan ridere tutte le voci e i casini che le sue parole hanno scatenato.
> *tutto ok se non fosse che NESSUNO si è preso la briga di smentire quanto ha detto su schifani*
> tutti a contestare la forma , la modalità e non la veridicità delle sue parole
> non ha accusato nessuno: essendo un giornalista ,ha fatto semplicemente cronaca esponendo i fatti di cui è a conoscenza.
> ...


Ovvio asu...non è smentibile. Un fatto è un fatto, con buona pace della Finocchiaro.


----------



## Old pincopallina (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> per quanto Travaglio a volte mi stia sul culo mi fan ridere tutte le voci e i casini che le sue parole hanno scatenato.
> tutto ok se non fosse che NESSUNO si è preso la briga di smentire quanto ha detto su schifani
> tutti a contestare la forma , la modalità e non la veridicità delle sue parole
> non ha accusato nessuno: essendo un giornalista ,ha fatto semplicemente cronaca esponendo i fatti di cui è a conoscenza.
> ...


 
come se poi avesse fatto chissà quale rivelazione!!!
cose dette e ridette, lette e rilette...
il vero problema e che continuiamo a vivere tranquilli con una manica di indagati che ci governano...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








secondo me è più questo che dovrebbe lasciare attoniti che non le rivelazioni di Travaglio (che mi pare fa semplicemente il suo mestiere)  

	
	
		
		
	


	





pp


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ovvio asu...non è smentibile. Un fatto è un fatto, con buona pace della Finocchiaro.



ma che bel paese di merda sé diventato??
si contestano i modi e non i fatti?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









se accuso uno di aver stuprato un bambino durante lo zecchino d' oro mi si contesta di averlo fatto lì e non si da' nessun peso alla mia accusa??


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che bel paese di merda sé diventato??
> si contestano i modi e non i fatti??
> 
> 
> ...


Se accusi il presidente del senato, evidentemente si....siamo un paese di merda che merita di sprofondare.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se accusi il presidente del senato, evidentemente si....siamo un paese di merda che merita di sprofondare.


se proprio non ti sei fumato un chilo di roba prima ,se lo fai qualche fondo di verità ci sarà...comunque vediamo come andrà a finire.
per ora  _parole, parole, parole...

_l'unico commento di schifani: _c'è chi vuole minare il dialogo..._
mi sembra quello al quale erano arrivati 80 avvisi di garanzia e ha commentato: stanno cercando di farmi passare il buon umore


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

*UNA VITA DA SCHIFANI...*

C*apigruppo d'assalto: Una vita da Schifani,*
società con presunti  uomini d'onore e usurai. Consulenze ricevute dai Comuni in odore di mafia. E poi  l'ascesa ai vertici di Forza Italia. Berlusconi? «Per me è come Cavour» 
_di Franco Giustolisi e Marco Lillo_ 



 Quando, dopo una settimana di nottate, blitz e tranelli ha portato a  casa l'approvazione della legge sul legittimo sospetto, Renato Schifani ha  sottolineato con il consueto senso delle istituzioni la sua vittoria sull'Ulivo:  «Li abbiamo fregati». Il capo dei senatori forzisti è fatto così. «È la mia  chiarezza che dà fastidio alla sinistra», ha detto a un settimanale che gli ha  dedicato un editoriale lodando «lo stile Schifani». Questo avvocato di 52 anni,  nonostante il riporto e gli occhiali da archivista, è l'uomo prescelto da Silvio  Berlusconi come volto ufficiale di Forza Italia. E lui lo ripaga come può. In un  articolo sul "Giornale di Sicilia" dal titolo "Cavour e il conflitto di  interessi" afferma che anche lo statista piemontese era «in potenziale  macroscopico conflitto di interessi perché aveva il giornale "Il Risorgimento",  partecipazioni bancarie, grandi proprietà terriere e un'intensa attività  affaristica». Proprio come Berlusconi, insomma, eppure nessuno gli disse nulla.  Peccato che, come scrive Rosario Romeo a pagina 451 della sua biografia, Cavour  appena diventò ministro «decise in primo luogo di liquidare gli affari nei quali  era stato attivo fino ad allora». Ma Schifani per amore del capo è disposto a  sfidare anche il ridicolo. Come quando si fa riprendere in tv accanto al santino  del leader neanche fosse Padre Pio. Avvocato civilista e amministrativista, 52  anni, sposato e padre di due figli, amante delle isole Egadi, è stato eletto nel  collegio di Corleone, cuore di quella Sicilia che ha dato il cento per cento  degli eletti a Forza Italia. Per descrivere l'eroe del legittimo sospetto,  l'uomo che ha scavato nottetempo la via di fuga dal processo milanese per  Berlusconi e Previti, si potrebbe partire dalle sue radici democristiane. Ma  applicando alla lettera il suo credo, «non bisogna usare il politichese ma  parlare con serenità il linguaggio dell'uomo comune», sarà meglio partire da una  constatazione: il capo dei senatori di Forza Italia è stato socio di affari  (leciti) con presunti usurai e mafiosi.
 Sua eccellenza Filippo Mancuso, solitamente bene informato, ha definito così  il suo ex compagno di partito: «Un avvocato del foro di Palermo specializzato in  recupero crediti». Schifani gli ha risposto con una lettera in cui difende la  sua «onesta e onorata carriera» e nega di avere mai svolto una simile attività.  Negli archivi della Camera di commercio di Palermo risulta però una società,  oggi inattiva, costituita nel 1992 da Schifani con Antonio Mengano e Antonino  Garofalo: la Gms. L'avvocato Antonino Garofalo (socio accomandante come  Schifani) è stato arrestato nel 1997 e poi rinviato a giudizio per usura ed  estorsione nell'ambito di indagini condotte dal sostituto Gaetano Paci della  Procura di Palermo. L'ex socio di Schifani è ritenuto il capo di  un'organizzazione che prestava denaro nella zona di Caccamo chiedendo interessi  del 240 per cento. Schifani non è stato coinvolto nelle indagini ma certo non  deve essere piacevole scoprire di essere stato socio con un presunto usuraio in  un'impresa che come oggetto sociale non disdegnava: «L'attività esattoriale per  conto terzi di recupero crediti e l'attività di assistenza nell'istruttoria  delle pratiche di finanziamento...».
 Schifani è stato sempre sfortunato nella scelta dei compagni delle sue  imprese. In un rapporto dei carabinieri del nucleo di Palermo, di cui  "L'Espresso" è in grado di rivelare i contenuti, si ricostruisce la storia di  un'altra strana società di cui il capogruppo di Forza Italia è stato socio e  amministratore per poco più di un anno. Si chiama Sicula Brokers, fu istituita  nel 1979 e oggi ha cambiato compagine azionaria. Tra i soci fondatori, accanto a  un'assicurazione del nord, c'erano Renato Schifani e il ministro degli Affari  regionali Enrico La Loggia, nonché soggetti come Benny D'Agostino, Giuseppe  Lombardo e Nino Mandalà. Nomi che a Palermo indicano quella zona grigia in cui  impresa, politica e mafia si confondono. Benny D'agostino è un imprenditore  condannato per concorso esterno in associazione mafiosa e, negli anni in cui era  socio di Schifani e La Loggia, frequentava il gotha di Cosa Nostra. Lo ha  ammesso lui stesso al processo Andreotti quando ha raccontato un viaggio  memorabile sulla sua Ferrari da Napoli a Roma assieme a Michele Greco, il papa  della mafia. 
 Giuseppe Lombardo invece è stato amministratore delle società dei cugini  Ignazio e Nino Salvo, i famosi esattori di Cosa Nostra arrestati da Falcone nel  lontano 1984 e condannati in qualità di capimafia della famiglia di Salemi. Nino  Mandalà, infine, è stato arrestato nel 1998 ed è attualmente sotto processo per  mafia a Palermo. Questo ex socio di Schifani e La Loggia era il presidente del  circolo di Forza Italia di Villabate, un paese vicino a Palermo e proprio di  politica parlava nel 1998 con il suo amico Simone Castello, colonnello del boss  Bernardo Provenzano mentre a sua insaputa i carabinieri lo intercettavano.  Mandalà riferiva a Castello l'esito di un burrascoso incontro con il ministro  Enrico La Loggia, allora capo dei senatori di Forza Italia. Mandalà era  infuriato per non avere ricevuto una telefonata di solidarietà dopo l'arresto  del figlio (poi scagionato per un omicidio di mafia). E così raccontava di avere  chiuso il suo colloquio con La Loggia: «Siccome io sono mafioso ed è mafioso  anche tuo padre che io me lo ricordo quando con lui andavo a cercargli i voti da  Turiddu Malta che era il capomafia di Vallelunga. Lo posso sempre dire che tuo  padre era mafioso. A quel punto lui si è messo a piangere». La Loggia ha ammesso  l'incontro ma ne ha raccontato una versione ben diversa. E anche Mandalà al  processo ha parlato di millanteria. Nella stessa conversazione intercettata  Mandalà parlava di Schifani in questi termini: «Era esperto a 54 milioni  all'anno, qua al comune di Villabate, che me lo ha mandato il senatore La  Loggia». 
 Schifani è stato sentito dalla Procura e, senza falsa modestia ha spiegato  con la sua bravura la consulenza e lo stipendio: «Il mio studio è uno dei più  accreditati in campo urbanistico in Sicilia». Ma per La Loggia sotto sotto c'era  una raccomandazione: «Parlai di Schifani con Gianfranco Micciché (coordinatore  di Forza Italia in Sicilia) e dissi: sta sprecando un sacco di tempo e quindi  avrà dei mancati guadagni facendo politica. Vivendo lui della professione di  avvocato dico se fosse possibile fargli trovare una consulenza. È un modo per  dirgli grazie. E allora parlammo con il sindaco Navetta». Il sindaco Navetta è  il nipote di Mandalà e il suo comune è stato sciolto per mafia nel 1998.
 Il capogruppo di Forza Italia è stato sfortunato anche nella scelta dei suoi  assistiti. Proprio un suo ex cliente recentemente ne ha fatto il nome in  tribunale. La scena è questa: Innocenzo Lo Sicco, un mafioso pentito, il 26  gennaio del 2000 entra in manette in aula a Palermo e viene interrogato sulla  vicenda di un palazzo molto noto in città, quello di Piazza Leoni. Le sue parole  fanno balenare pesanti sospetti: «L'avvocato Schifani ebbe a dire a me, suo  cliente, che aveva fatto tantissimo ed era riuscito a salvare il palazzo di  Piazza Leoni facendolo entrare in sanatoria durante il governo Berlusconi  perché, così mi disse, fecero una sanatoria e lui era riuscito a farla  pennellare sull'esigenza di quegli edifici. Era soddisfattissimo. Perché lo  diceva a me? Ma perché io lo avevo messo a conoscenza di qual era la situazione,  l'iter, le modalità del rilascio della concessione...». 
 La Procura dopo aver analizzato le parole del pentito non ha aperto alcun  fascicolo per la genericità del racconto. Comunque la storia di questo palazzo,  scoperta dal giornalista de "la Repubblica" Enrico Bellavia, è tutta da  raccontare. Comincia alla fine degli anni Ottanta quando Pietro Lo Sicco,  imprenditore finanziato dalla mafia e zio di Innocenzo, mette gli occhi su un  terreno a due passi dal parco della Favorita, una delle zone più pregiate di  Palermo. Lo Sicco vuole costruirci un palazzo di undici piani ma prima bisogna  eliminare due casette basse che appartengono a due sorelle sarde, Savina e Maria  Rosa Pilliu, che non vogliono svendere. Pietro Lo Sicco le minaccia e le sorelle  si rivolgono alla polizia. Ma la mafia è più lesta della legge: Lo Sicco ottiene  la concessione edilizia grazie a una mazzetta di 25 milioni di lire e comincia  ad abbattere l'appartamento a fianco. Quando le sorelle vedono avvicinarsi il  bulldozer cominciano ad arrivare nel loro negozio i fusti di cemento. Il  messaggio è chiaro: finirete lì dentro. Lo Sicco smentisce di essere il mandante  ma la Procura offre alle Pilliu il programma di protezione. Oggi le sorelle sono  un simbolo dell'antimafia: vivono proprio nel palazzo costruito da Lo Sicco e  confiscato dallo Stato. Il costruttore è stato condannato a 2 anni e otto mesi  per truffa e corruzione a cui si sono aggiunti sette anni per mafia.
 All'inaugurazione del nuovo negozio costruito grazie al fondo antiracket, il  senatore Schifani non c'era. Era dall'altra parte in questa vicenda. Il suo  studio ha difeso l'impresa Lo Sicco davanti al Tar. Il pentito Innocenzo Lo  Sicco, ha raccontato che lui stesso accompagnava l'avvocato Schifani negli  uffici per seguire la pratica. Certo all'epoca l'imprenditore non era stato  inquisito e il senatore non poteva sapere con chi aveva a che fare anche se il  genero di Lo Sicco era sparito nel 1991 per lupara bianca. In quegli stessi anni  Schifani assisteva anche altri imprenditori che sono incappati nelle confische  per mafia, come Domenico Federico, prestanome di Giovanni Bontate, fratello del  vecchio capo della cupola Stefano. Un settore quello delle confische che il  senatore non ha dimenticato in Parlamento. Quando ha presentato un progetto di  legge (il numero 600) per modificare la legge sulle confische e sui sequestri.  
 ha collaborato Giuseppe Lo Bianco 
  13.08.2002
--------------------------------------------------

mio commento....



@@@###!!! ed anche ]]]*** ma anche !!!**°° e perche' no ççç###, percio' @@###


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Travaglio parla solo dove non c'è contraddittorio, dove e quando non c'è il soggetto destinatario del suo livore.
Lui è molto amico di una certa magistratura e quindi prende le notizie direttamente da loro. Sente una unica "campana" mentre sarebbe bello poter sentire le "due campane". 
Il contraddittorio è il sale della democrazia.

p.s.: ha una faccia da culo che fa impressione


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Travaglio parla solo dove non c'è contraddittorio, dove e quando non c'è il soggetto destinatario del suo livore.
> Lui è molto amico di una certa magistratura e quindi prende le notizie direttamente da loro. Sente una unica "campana" mentre sarebbe bello poter sentire le "due campane".
> Il contraddittorio è il sale della democrazia.
> 
> p.s.: ha una faccia da culo che fa impressione


cambia "Giornale" non e' buono manco come sostituto della carta igienica...



























Ps: illo parla con gli atti giudiziari emessi pero' da giudici pazzi ed invidiosi...

c'hai ragggione...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se proprio non ti sei fumato un chilo di roba prima ,se lo fai qualche fondo di verità ci sarà...comunque vediamo come andrà a finire.
> per ora _parole, parole, parole..._
> 
> l'unico commento di schifani: _c'è chi vuole minare il dialogo..._
> mi sembra quello al quale erano arrivati 80 avvisi di garanzia e ha commentato: stanno cercando di farmi passare il buon umore


Non posso entrare nel merito perchè di Schifani non so nulla però ricordiamoci di gente come Enzo Tortora. Spesso si da credito a gente che ammazza le persone come fossero nulla (mafiosi) che ad un certo punto si redimono ed iniziano a raccontare cose.
Se io fossi un mafioso e non avessi ricevuto favori da qualche politico mi vendicherei proprio parlando a sproposito di lui.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Travaglio parla solo dove non c'è contraddittorio, dove e quando non c'è il soggetto destinatario del suo livore.
> Lui è molto amico di una certa magistratura e quindi prende le notizie direttamente da loro. Sente una unica "campana" mentre sarebbe bello poter sentire le "due campane".
> Il contraddittorio è il sale della democrazia.
> 
> p.s.: ha una faccia da culo che fa impressione


anche tu con sta storia del contradditorio??
oggi sui giornali quali sono state le difese di schifani??
oltre a leggere che non c'è stato contradditorio qualcuno ha parlato con fatti concreti e contestato quello che ha detto travaglio??


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se proprio non ti sei fumato un chilo di roba prima ,se lo fai qualche fondo di verità ci sarà...comunque vediamo come andrà a finire.
> per ora _parole, parole, parole..._
> 
> l'unico commento di schifani: _c'è chi vuole minare il dialogo..._
> mi sembra quello al quale erano arrivati 80 avvisi di garanzia e ha commentato: stanno cercando di farmi passare il buon umore


La cosa penosa è che la cosiddetta opposizione (a parte Di Pietro) attacca senza riserve Travaglio....ma che bel partitino il PD


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Non posso entrare nel merito perchè di Schifani non so nulla *però ricordiamoci di gente come Enzo Tortora. Spesso si da credito a gente che ammazza le persone come fossero nulla (mafiosi) che ad un certo punto si redimono ed iniziano a raccontare cose.
> Se io fossi un mafioso e non avessi ricevuto favori da qualche politico mi vendicherei proprio parlando a sproposito di lui.


strano ero convinto che fossi un suo biografo pronto per dare alle stampe una sua bibbia e giurare sulla sua verginita' assoluta.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> cambia "Giornale" non e' buono manco come sostituto della carta igienica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io parlo di "fatti" oggettivi.  Se invece vuoi fare a chi dice più cazzate possiamo anche provarci. Ti assicuro che mi impegnerò


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non posso entrare nel merito perchè di Schifani non so nulla però ricordiamoci di gente come Enzo Tortora. Spesso si da credito a gente che ammazza le persone come fossero nulla (mafiosi) che ad un certo punto si redimono ed iniziano a raccontare cose.
> Se io fossi un mafioso e non avessi ricevuto favori da qualche politico mi vendicherei proprio parlando a sproposito di lui.


certo, hai ragione
basterebbe che lo dicesse schifani però


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *se proprio non ti sei fumato un chilo di roba prima ,se lo fai qualche fondo di verità ci sarà...*


Molto garantista, in effetti...


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Travaglio parla solo dove non c'è contraddittorio, dove e quando non c'è il soggetto destinatario del suo livore.
> Lui è molto amico di una certa magistratura e quindi prende le notizie direttamente da loro. Sente una unica "campana" mentre sarebbe bello poter sentire le "due campane".
> Il contraddittorio è il sale della democrazia.
> 
> p.s.: ha una faccia da culo che fa impressione


Un giornalista che espone dei fatti non ha bisogno di contraddittorio...esiste la querela. Se Travaglio ha detto il falso, lo si denunci.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un giornalista che espone dei fatti non ha bisogno di contraddittorio...esiste la querela. Se Travaglio ha detto il falso, lo si denunci.


è quel che intendevo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> anche tu con sta storia del contradditorio??
> oggi sui giornali quali sono state le difese di schifani??
> oltre a leggere che non c'è stato contradditorio qualcuno ha parlato con fatti concreti e contestato quello che ha detto travaglio??


Sì il contraddittorio. Guardo Annozero e Travaglio si posiziona davanti a Santoro e spara le sue cavolate. 
Perchè la seconda carica dello stato dovrebbe rispondere ad un giornalista di un giornale che vende poche migliaia di copie? Capisci che se gli risponde lo "eleva" ad un rango che non gli appartiene?
E' come se io andassi parlassi di Draghi o Trichet e loro mi rispondessero. IO ne sarei oltremodo orgoglioso. Ma non funziona così. Schifani, se del caso, dovrà rispondere alla magistratura e non ad un giornalista fazioso.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì il contraddittorio. Guardo Annozero e Travaglio si posiziona davanti a Santoro e spara le sue cavolate.
> Perchè la seconda carica dello stato dovrebbe rispondere ad un giornalista di un giornale che vende poche migliaia di copie? Capisci che se gli risponde lo "eleva" ad un rango che non gli appartiene?
> E' come se io andassi parlassi di Draghi o Trichet e loro mi rispondessero. IO ne sarei oltremodo orgoglioso. Ma non funziona così. Schifani, se del caso, dovrà rispondere alla magistratura e non ad un giornalista fazioso.


giustissimo . infatti mi aspetto che quantomeno lo quereli.
che risponsa solo che si mina il dialogo fa sorridere, no??
a te se ti accusano di associazione alla mafia rispondi così o parti in quarta?
e non mi rispondere che tu non sei schifani...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un giornalista che espone dei fatti non ha bisogno di contraddittorio...esiste la querela. Se Travaglio ha detto il falso, lo si denunci.


Travaglio si querela da solo nello stesso istante in cui parla o scrive. E poi che chi vota a sinistra è più intelligente!!!
Ma dove cazzo mai l'avrete visto questo film ?!?


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

Travaglio fa chiacchiere da bar. La sua faziosità lo scredita prima di ogni altra cosa. E' di quelli che i processi si fanno in TV invece che nei tribunali e guarda caso spunta sempre il titolo di qualche suo libro. Vanesio e straffottente, arrogante e supponente, dà del deficiente a chiunque non la pensi come lui. Dopo di lui solo il lombrico e la muffa.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Travaglio fa chiacchiere da bar. La sua faziosità lo scredita prima di ogni altra cosa. E' di quelli che i processi si fanno in TV invece che nei tribunali e guarda caso spunta sempre il titolo di qualche suo libro. Vanesio e straffottente, arrogante e supponente, dà del deficiente a chiunque non la pensi come lui. Dopo di lui solo il lombrico e la muffa.


può stare pure sul culo ma di tutte le querele che si è beccato nessuna è finita in condanna.
come mai?


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giustissimo . infatti mi aspetto che quantomeno lo quereli.
> che risponsa solo che si mina il dialogo fa sorridere, no??
> a te se ti accusano di associazione alla mafia rispondi così o parti in quarta?
> e non mi rispondere che tu non sei schifani...


Ti dirò ... io se fossi schifani e avessi dalla mia parte la ragione non risponderei. Lo lascerei fare, dire, tanto che mi importa? Si autodistruggerà da solo, penserei.
Se invece fossi in torto lo attaccherei in modo da farlo desistere, gli mostrerei i muscoli.
Insomma ... tutto il contrario di quello che farebbe, secondo te, una persona normale.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Io parlo di "fatti" oggettivi.  Se invece vuoi fare a chi dice più cazzate possiamo anche provarci. Ti assicuro che mi impegnerò


fatti oggettivi sono che il Giornale e' uno di quelli che "paga" di piu' a seguito di querele insieme a Libero... 

forse devi ripassarti il significato di contraddittorio, perche' forse ai duelli Travaglio-Facci (del Giornalaccio appunto) non hai mai assistito perche' preso da altre robe probabilmente...

quindi sempre per non fare santini, Travaglio:

1) non e' di sinistra, essendo stato allevato da Montanelli

2)pur scrivendo anche sull'Unita', se lo leggessi ti accorgeresti delle sue bordate alla sinistra corrotta

mo' rimango in piacevole attesa delle ulteriori tue cazzate... avendo detto le mie...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti dirò ... io se fossi schifani e avessi dalla mia parte la ragione non risponderei. Lo lascerei fare, dire, tanto che mi importa? Si autodistruggerà da solo, penserei.
> Se invece fossi in torto lo attaccherei in modo da farlo desistere, gli mostrerei i muscoli.
> Insomma ... *tutto il contrario di quello che farebbe, secondo te, una persona* *normale.*


è che mi sei simpatico. se no ti manderei in culo


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> fatti oggettivi sono che il Giornale e' uno di quelli che "paga" di piu' a seguito di querele insieme a Libero...
> 
> forse devi ripassarti il significato di contraddittorio, perche' forse ai duelli Travaglio-Facci (del Giornalaccio appunto) non hai mai assistito perche' preso da altre robe probabilmente...
> 
> ...


Travaglio è uno che si è arricchito vendendo libri, giustamente, perchè esiste berlusconi. Spara bordate sulla sinistra perchè ahilui, la sinistra non si è ancora accorta di cotanto giornalista. Vorrebbe essere il nuovo Montanelli ma questo è uno di quei casi che l'allievo non ha superato il maestro


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è che mi sei simpatico. se no ti manderei in culo


Un bacio tenero


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può stare pure sul culo ma di *tutte le querele che si è beccato nessuna è finita in condanna.*
> come mai?



Eh?????
*REPUBBLICA ITALIANA
IN NOME DEL POPOLO ITALIANO
IL TRIBUNALE ORDINARIO DI TORINO
SEZIONE VII CIVILE*​ Il Giudice Unico, dott. M.Francesca. CHRISTILLIN
ha pronunciato la seguente​ SENTENZA​ nella causa civile iscritta al n. 27466/06 + 27468/06 R.G./F.
20 FEB.2008
avente oggetto: risarcimento danni
promossa da:​ CONFALONIERI Fedele
PARTE ATTRICE​ e​ MEDIASET s.p.a. in persona del procuratore speciale
PARTE ATTRICE
contro
TRAVAGLIO Marco
PARTECONVENUTA​ P.Q.M.​ Il Giudice Unico, respinta ogni diversa domanda, in contraddittorio delle parti,* Dichiara il convenuto TRAVAGLIO Marco responsabile dell'illecito di cui in motivazione in relazione all'articolo pubblicato sul quotidiano L'UNITA' del 16.7.2006* nei limiti ivi indicati e per l'effetto, in parziale accoglimento della domanda proposta dagli attori Fedele CONFALONIERI e MEDIASET s.p.a. in personale del legale rappresentante pro tempore, CONDANNA il convenuto TRAVAGLIO Marco, al risarcimento dei danni non patrimoniali subiti da Fedele CONFALONIERI e MEDIASET s.p.a. in personale del legale rappresentante pro tempore Condanna il convenuto TRAVAGLIO Marco, al risarcimento dei danni non patrimoniali subiti da Fedele CONFALONIERI e MEDIASET s.p.a. in personale del legale rappresentante pro tempore, che si liquidano equitativamente in: euro 10.000,00 in favore di Fedele CONFALONIERI euro 12.000,00 in favore di MEDIASET s.p.a. in personale del legale rappresentante pro tempore. Condanna il convenuto, a titolo di sanzione ex art. 12 L. 47/48, al pagamento della somma di euro 2.000,00, in favore di ciascuna delle due parti attrici. Dispone la pubblicazione, per estratto, della presente sentenza, a cura e spese del convenuto TRAVAGLIO Marco, sul quotidiano "Il Corriere della Sera". Condanna il convenuto al pagamento delle spese processuali sostenute dagli attori, che in assenza di nota spese, liquida: quanto a Fedele CONFALONIERI in complessivi euro 2.926,57, di cui euro 856,00 per diritti, euro 1.550,00 per onorari ed euro 520,57 per esposti, oltre 12,5% spese forfettarie CPA ed IVA. Quanto a MEDIASET s.p.a. in persona del legale rappresentante pro tempore in complessivi euro 2.924,84, di cui euro 856,00 per diritti, euro 1.550,00 per onorari ed euro 518,84 per esposti, oltre 12,5% spese forfettarie CPA ed IVA. Così deciso in​ Torino in data 21.1.2008​ IL CANCELLIERIE                                                                                                                             IL GIUDICE
*     Dott. ALFONSO DE MARIA                                                                                                          DR. M. F. CHRISTILLIN*​


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Ti dirò ... io se fossi schifani e avessi dalla mia parte la ragione non risponderei.* Lo lascerei fare, dire, tanto che mi importa? Si autodistruggerà da solo, penserei.
> Se invece fossi in torto lo attaccherei in modo da farlo desistere, gli mostrerei i muscoli.
> Insomma ... tutto il contrario di quello che farebbe, secondo te, una persona normale.


ao' capisco che con voi il mondo funziona alla rovescia, pero' dimme... se io ti accusassi di essere frocio non essendolo (credo... ahahahahah), in modo da farti perdere l'attenzione delle donzelle a cui aneli qua sopra, non opteresti per il salvataggio della faccia o no?

rob' de matt'...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Eh?????
> *REPUBBLICA ITALIANA
> IN NOME DEL POPOLO ITALIANO
> IL TRIBUNALE ORDINARIO DI TORINO
> ...


sapevo di aver scritto una cacata 

	
	
		
		
	


	








chi non risica non rosica


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Eh?????
> *REPUBBLICA ITALIANA
> IN NOME DEL POPOLO ITALIANO
> IL TRIBUNALE ORDINARIO DI TORINO
> ...



Rita ci riporti a cosa si riferiva quell'articolo reo di cotanta condanna con esorbitante cifra????

dai dai...



















Ps: l'ha citata anche Sgarbi ad anno zero e pero' la comunista Moratti per punizione, l'ha cacciato a calci in culo come assessore alla cultura di Milano....



























ma ti sei persa la piu' interessante, quella con Previti... solo che poi la storia a chi ha dato ragione???

riporta anche quella, dai...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ao' capisco che con voi il mondo funziona alla rovescia, pero' dimme... se io ti accusassi di essere frocio non essendolo (credo... ahahahahah), in modo da farti perdere l'attenzione delle donzelle a cui aneli qua sopra, non opteresti per il salvataggio della faccia o no?
> 
> rob' de matt'...


No se mi dai del frocio io non ti risponderei nemmeno .... le ragazze cui anelo vorrebbero accertarsi di persona (perchè non capiscono come una persona così interessante come me possa esserlo) ... e quindi io tromberei 4 volte di più ....
Ergo ... di pure che sono frocio che tanto ci guadagno


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

Vedete io vorrei che l'intelligenza degli italiani che votano a destra e a sinistra e pure di quelli che non vanno a votare, fosse rispettata. 
I giornalisti sono quelle persone come la Gabanelli che fa giornalimo d'inchiesta e evela gli altarini senza guardare in faccia nessuno e mettendosi davvero in posizioni scomode.
Ma un frequentatore di salotti e vomitatore di sentenze, prolifico confezionatore di libri, che invece di parlare di fatti e di inchieste, con aria gongolante che non cela il piacere di frustrato, indulge in considerazioni da botanico della domenica su muffe e licheni... dà degli imbecilli a quelli che non la pensano come lui... a chi vota chi non vuole lui... dell'illetterato a chi osasse querelarlo "chi querela non legge libri"... mica sarà un giornalista!!! Questo al massimo è avanspettacolo di periferia


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Rita ci riporti a cosa si riferiva quell'articolo reo di cotanta condanna con esorbitante cifra????
> 
> dai dai...
> 
> ...


Per quella 79 milioni ha dovuto pagare a previti.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

più travaglio per tutti!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> No se mi dai del frocio io non ti risponderei nemmeno .... le ragazze cui anelo vorrebbero accertarsi di persona (perchè non capiscono come una persona così interessante come me possa esserlo) ... e quindi io tromberei 4 volte di più ....
> Ergo ... di pure che sono frocio che tanto ci guadagno





























non saro' certo io a svegliarti dal sogno...che mifrega?


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Travaglio si querela da solo nello stesso istante in cui parla o scrive. E poi che chi vota a sinistra è più intelligente!!!
> Ma dove cazzo mai l'avrete visto questo film ?!?


Ma dai! se dicesse cazzate lo massacrerebbero in tribunale...lui prende atti pubblici e li legge, per questo è inattaccabile.
Chi vota a sinistra è più intelligente? E chi lo dice? Ne conosco una marea di idioti che votano a sinistra....
Lascia perdere questi luoghi comuni...ed entra nel merito.


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Vedete io vorrei che l'intelligenza degli italiani che votano a destra e a sinistra e pure di quelli che non vanno a votare, fosse rispettata.
> I giornalisti sono quelle persone come la Gabanelli che fa giornalimo d'inchiesta e evela gli altarini senza guardare in faccia nessuno e mettendosi davvero in posizioni scomode.
> Ma un frequentatore di salotti e vomitatore di sentenze, prolifico confezionatore di libri, che invece di parlare di fatti e di inchieste, con aria gongolante che non cela il piacere di frustrato, indulge in considerazioni da botanico della domenica su muffe e licheni... dà degli imbecilli a quelli che non la pensano come lui... a chi vota chi non vuole lui... dell'illetterato a chi osasse querelarlo "chi querela non legge libri"... mica sarà un giornalista!!! Questo al massimo è avanspettacolo di periferia


che sia antipatico come un gatto attaccato ai maroni è indubbio.
che spesso dica cose scomode e vere pure.
adoro anch'io la gabanelli.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Travaglio fa chiacchiere da bar. La sua faziosità lo scredita prima di ogni altra cosa. E' di quelli che i processi si fanno in TV invece che nei tribunali e guarda caso spunta sempre il titolo di qualche suo libro. Vanesio e straffottente, arrogante e supponente, dà del deficiente a chiunque non la pensi come lui. *Dopo di lui solo il lombrico e la muffa*.


Ah bene...uno che ha il coraggio di dire certe cose, è una merda. Lo giudichi per il carattere, non per cosa dice. La verità non conta...conta l'apparire.
Ecco perchè l'Italia merita di affondare...non è colpa dei politici, ma degli italiani come te.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che sia antipatico come un gatto attaccato ai maroni è indubbio.
> che spesso dica cose scomode e vere pure.
> adoro anch'io la gabanelli.


Ma cosa c'entra che sia antipatico...ma bisogna andarci a cena? Chissenefrega! Dice cose vere, si o no? Questo conta...solo questo.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Per quella 79 milioni ha dovuto pagare a previti.


e non farti tirare fuori le cose se le sai con le pinze...

compitino...

1) a che anno risale

2)in cosa diffamo' Previti

3) e' vero o non e' vero (alla DiPietro...ahahahahah) che Previti la sera prima che la giunta parlamentare lo avrebbe buttato fuori dal Parlamento Italiano (ao' mica il BurkinaFaso), si dimise?

4)in cosa e' stato condannato in via definitiva ed ora "lavora" presso la Ceis di Don Picchi, ai servizi sociali?

percio' s'era sbagliato Travaglio all'epoca avendo diffamato un galantuomo?

ma dai...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah bene...uno che ha il coraggio di dire certe cose, è una merda. Lo giudichi per il carattere, non per cosa dice. La verità non conta...conta l'apparire.
> Ecco perchè l'Italia merita di affondare...non è colpa dei politici, ma degli italiani come te.


in quella frase è scaduto e ha fatto la cazzata
la sua opinione personale su schifani son cazzi suoi e può discuterne nel suo salotto con gli amici.
finchè mi dice di fatti reali ok ma delle sue opinioni al riguardo che ci frega?


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra che sia antipatico...ma bisogna andarci a cena? Chissenefrega! Dice cose vere, si o no? Questo conta...solo questo.


vedi perchè mi intristisce l'italiano ? non guarda ai contenuti, ma alla patetica forma. Non è che travaglio dice cose vere, è il modo che è offensivo perchè provoca...
che tristezza


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> non saro' certo io a svegliarti dal sogno...che mifrega?


Ti ho risposto sul frocio .... cazzo c'entra il sogno e il risveglio?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma dai! se dicesse cazzate lo massacrerebbero in tribunale...lui prende atti pubblici e li legge, per questo è inattaccabile.
> Chi vota a sinistra è più intelligente? E chi lo dice? Ne conosco una marea di idioti che votano a sinistra....
> Lascia perdere questi luoghi comuni...ed entra nel merito.


ma perche' lui (uno) e' convinto che sia di sinistra, invece e' dichiaratamente di destra... tipico equivoco di chi guarda solo le "veline" o l'abusivo Fido Bau...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra che sia antipatico...ma bisogna andarci a cena? Chissenefrega! Dice cose vere, si o no? Questo conta...solo questo.


non ho certo detto solo quello...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi perchè mi intristisce l'italiano ? non guarda ai contenuti, ma alla patetica forma. Non è che travaglio dice cose vere, è il modo che è offensivo perchè provoca...
> che tristezza
















  veramente l'ho scritto dal primo post..


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e non farti tirare fuori le cose se le sai con le pinze...
> 
> compitino...
> 
> ...


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Una sentenza passata in giudicato si rispetta.
Come si dovrebbe fare con Sofri .... solo che a sinistra si è abituati ai 2 pesi 2 misure


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma perche' lui (uno) e' convinto che sia di sinistra, invece e' dichiaratamente di destra... tipico equivoco di chi guarda solo le "veline" o l'abusivo Fido Bau...


In effetti qualche velina merita di essere guardata ... però preferisco quelle più mature. Vuoi mettere una bella 35enne o una bella 40enne? Tutta altra storia


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> vedi perchè mi intristisce l'italiano ? non guarda ai contenuti, ma alla patetica forma. Non è che travaglio dice cose vere, è il modo che è offensivo perchè provoca...
> che tristezza


Esatto! Non conta la sostanza, ma la forma...c'è un giornalista che ha un minimo di palle, ma no...è antipatico, è strafottente. Ecco perchè siamo destinati a finir male...e ce lo meritiamo.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ah bene...uno che ha il coraggio di dire certe cose, è una merda. Lo giudichi per il carattere, non per cosa dice. La verità non conta...conta l'apparire.
> Ecco perchè l'Italia merita di affondare...non è colpa dei politici, ma degli italiani come te.


E' esattamente il contrario di quanto affermavo. Non fa inchieste, sa solo insultare. Dove sta il giornalismo in questo?


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Una sentenza passata in giudicato si rispetta.
> Come si dovrebbe fare con Sofri .... solo che a sinistra si è abituati ai 2 pesi 2 misure


Sofri deve stare in galera. Punto.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Esatto! Non conta la sostanza, ma la forma...c'è un giornalista che ha un minimo di palle, ma no...è antipatico, è strafottente. Ecco perchè siamo destinati a finir male...*e ce lo meritiamo*.


tu te lo meriti!


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> E' esattamente il contrario di quanto affermavo. Non fa inchieste, sa solo insultare. Dove sta il giornalismo in questo?


Non fa inchieste? Ma che dici, dai....chi le fa, Vespa? 
Hai mai letto un suo libro? Senti, che ti stia antipatico ci sta...ma deformare la verità perchè si accordi al tuo pensiero è ridicolo.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> tu te lo meriti!


E allora tenetevi schifani...e buon pro' vi faccia.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e non farti tirare fuori le cose se le sai con le pinze...
> 
> compitino...
> 
> ...


Nel 2000, per averlo definito qualcosa come "futuro frequentatore di tribunali". Cioè dava del delinquente  processando un uomo non accusato di nulla a mezzo stampa. Dimmi se questo è giornalismo. 
Per ritornare al mio esempio, mai mi sono indignata quando la Gabanelli ha adombrato, portandone evidenze, illeciti o crimini a destra o sinistra. 
Ma uno che si fa i soldi facendo i processi in tv, giusto ai tempi delle impiccagioni in piazza lo colloco.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non fa inchieste? Ma che dici, dai....chi le fa, Vespa?
> Hai mai letto un suo libro? Senti, che ti stia antipatico ci sta...ma deformare la verità perchè si accordi al tuo pensiero è ridicolo.


Ho parlato di Vespa?
L'ho già detto... Gabanelli,
Ergo Travaglio è ridicolo.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> E allora tenetevi schifani...e buon pro' vi faccia.


tenetevi?????
guarda mod...quando vedo schifani mi viene un brontolio all'intestino e sento le contrazioni anali , Tutto l'ambaradan si mette in moto per eruttare ruomosamente tutto il mio disappunto


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì il contraddittorio. Guardo Annozero e Travaglio si posiziona davanti a Santoro e spara le sue cavolate.
> Perchè la seconda carica dello stato dovrebbe rispondere ad un giornalista di un giornale che vende poche migliaia di copie? Capisci che se gli risponde lo "eleva" ad un rango che non gli appartiene?
> E' come se io andassi parlassi di Draghi o Trichet e loro mi rispondessero. IO ne sarei oltremodo orgoglioso. Ma non funziona così. Schifani, se del caso, dovrà rispondere alla magistratura e non ad un giornalista fazioso.


 
Premesso che non ho simpatia per Tavaglio e le sue esternazioni, mi permetto di considerare che la seconda carica dello Stato, non lo è per diritto divino, ma volontà (poveri noi) della nazione...è un servo dello stato e quindi deve rispondere anche all'ultimo dei barboni, se il barbone è un cittadino. Questa è la democrazia; lo dimentichiamo troppo spesso. Noi li facciamo, noi dobbiamo distruggerli.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Una sentenza passata in giudicato si rispetta.
> Come si dovrebbe fare con Sofri ....* solo che a sinistra si è abituati ai 2 pesi 2 misure*


Certo con tutti e sempre...

ma tanto io so' felice che adesso con voi, tutti e dico TUTTI i rei , assassini, stupratori, etcetcetc saranno a marcire in galera in Italy... tu ne sei convinto???

Pero' scusa, su Sofri e Calabresi tu credi al Pinelli che voleva vedere se sapeva volare?

Dei metodi d'interrogatorio del commissario contestati anche dalle gerarchie, a te all'orecchio, nulla giunse?

Vabbe' puoi anche non rispondere... pero' posso inquadrare lo "spessore" morale di Prevituzzo con una perla?

La sera del 30 agosto del 1970, il marchese Casati-Stampa ammazzo' la moglie ed il suo amante e poi si sparo' anche lui.

La figlia allora dodicenne della coppia, fu affidata al padre di Previti (notaro de Roma) e poi al figlio  Cesare appunto che le gestivano l'ingente patrimonio, tra cui la Villa con tenuta di Macherio che acquisto' il Berluska per appena 500 milioni dell'epoca. Pero' dire acquistata e' uno sproloquio perche' la cifra ridicola fu sborsata a trance solo con azioni di una fantomatica scatola vuota dei paradisi fiscali creata dal Berluska, esperto in packaging... ahahahahah.

Sorvolo su che fine abbia fatto tutto il resto del patrimonio regalato ad amici ed agli amici degli amici, oltre che a se stesso (roba da radiazione dall'albo etcetc), per dire solo che diventata maggiorenne la marchesina se ne ando' in Brasile schifata dalla spoliazione infame.... (i titoli dati dal Berluska scopri' che erano carta igienica piu' altri pagamenti simili emessi dalle cartiere riunite)...

Pensi che della gang, Previti sia l'unico delinquente, mentre gli altri siano specchiati?

Ps: nel caso affermativo...ecco, continua a durmi'...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Premesso che non ho simpatia per Tavaglio e le sue esternazioni, mi permetto di considerare che la seconda carica dello Stato, non lo è per diritto divino, ma volontà (poveri noi) della nazione...è un servo dello stato e quindi deve rispondere anche all'ultimo dei barboni, se il barbone è un cittadino. Questa è la democrazia; lo dimentichiamo troppo spesso. Noi li facciamo, noi dobbiamo distruggerli.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo. La Costituzione della Repubblica, però, ci dice che li dobbiamo distruggere con le _*prossime*_ elezioni.
Ora è la seconda carica dello stato e ce lo teniamo.
Noi non abbiamo spirito di corpo, spirito di appartenenza, noi non sappiamo cosa vuol dire essere patrioti, sentirsi parte di una nazione. Noi siamo i primi che denigriamo la nazione. Siamo davvero un popolo di merda.
Sapete come funziona una squadra che "funziona"?
Nello spogliatoio ci diciamo tutto, ci prendiamo anche a calci ma .... fuori dallo spogliatoio siamo UNITI, tutti per uno. Solo così si vince o almeno si hanno possibilità di vittoria.
Invece, l'italiano medio, fa a gara a sparare sull'Italia. Poi non lamentiamoci se all'estero non siamo considerati.
Perciò: ora è la seconda carica dello stato e come tale deve comportarsi e deve essere rispettato per la carica che ricopre. Quando lo manderemo a casa sarà un cittadino qualunque e allora risponderà a Travaglio (ciò non vuol dire che deve essere impunito; se ha commesso reati dovrà pagare per i suoi reati - io sono per la sospensione del giudizio e contemporaneamente la sospensione dei termini per la prescrizione)


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. Una sentenza passata in giudicato si rispetta.
> Come si dovrebbe fare con Sofri .... solo che a sinistra si è abituati ai 2 pesi 2 misure


Una sentenza di condanna passata in giudicato si rispetta.
Svuotiamo quindi il parlamento appena insediato (e non solo quello) e mandiamo tutti i signori agli arresti domiciliari. Il carcere ci verrebbe a costare troppo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> può stare pure sul culo ma di tutte le querele che si è beccato nessuna è finita in condanna.
> come mai?


perchè forse non dice palle?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ti dirò ... io se fossi schifani e avessi dalla mia parte la ragione non risponderei. Lo lascerei fare, dire, tanto che mi importa? Si autodistruggerà da solo, penserei.
> Se invece fossi in torto lo attaccherei in modo da farlo desistere, gli mostrerei i muscoli.
> Insomma ... tutto il contrario di quello che farebbe, secondo te, una persona normale.


 
e allora non sono normale nemmeno io....ma è un atteggiamento che non sempre paga, sai?


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Certo con tutti e sempre...
> 
> ma tanto io so' felice che adesso con voi, tutti e dico TUTTI i rei , assassini, stupratori, etcetcetc saranno a marcire in galera in Italy... tu ne sei convinto???
> 
> ...


Per Sofri sentenza passata in giudicato: Cassazione. O discutiamo TUTTE le sentenze o nessuna. Chiaro il concetto che volevo esprimere? 
Di Previti me ne fotte una beneamata cippa. Lui non è più in parlamento e sta scontando la sua pena.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo. La Costituzione della Repubblica, però, ci dice che li dobbiamo distruggere con le _*prossime*_ elezioni.
> Ora è la seconda carica dello stato e ce lo teniamo.
> Noi non abbiamo spirito di corpo, spirito di appartenenza, noi non sappiamo cosa vuol dire essere patrioti, sentirsi parte di una nazione. Noi siamo i primi che denigriamo la nazione. Siamo davvero un popolo di merda.
> Sapete come funziona una squadra che "funziona"?
> ...


Esiste l'opposizione. Quando un governo, di destra o di sinistra , ti manda a puttane il paese e l'economia, non si aspettano 5 anni. Esiste la possibilità di denunciare lo schifo. Anzi, a rigore, è un dovere.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Una sentenza di condanna passata in giudicato si rispetta.
> Svuotiamo quindi il parlamento appena insediato (e non solo quello) e mandiamo tutti i signori agli arresti domiciliari. Il carcere ci verrebbe a costare troppo.


Iris ... sono d'accordo con te. Bisogna che si faccia una legge che impedisca a chi ha una condanna passata in giudicato di essere eletto: dovrebbe essere ineleggibile.
Bisogna fare le leggi. Puoi, con 500 mila firme, proporre una legge e vedere se passa in parlamento. Così funziona la democrazia.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Esiste l'opposizione. Quando un governo, di destra o di sinistra , ti manda a puttane il paese e l'economia, non si aspettano 5 anni. Esiste la possibilità di denunciare lo schifo. Anzi, a rigore, è un dovere.


Travaglio non è opposizione. Non l'hanno eletto. Lui fa avanspettacolo.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> e allora non sono normale nemmeno io....ma è un atteggiamento che non sempre paga, sai?


Lo so ma è il rischio che si deve correre in questa società.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Per Sofri sentenza passata in giudicato: Cassazione. O discutiamo TUTTE le sentenze o nessuna. Chiaro il concetto che volevo esprimere?
> Di Previti me ne fotte una beneamata cippa. *Lui non è più in parlamento* e sta scontando la sua pena.


ah bello ma gli amici e gli amici degli amici si' e so' quelli che se fanno l'impunita'... del particolare di come si sia impossessato Berluska della tenuta di Macherio (e del resto) tu ne eri a conoscenza?

e certo come no! tanto poi rispondete con l'Ikarus de D'alema o delle case popolari...

REPULISTI....anzi...DERATTIZZAZIONE...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ah bello ma gli amici e gli amici degli amici si' e so' quelli che se fanno l'impunita'... del particolare di come si sia impossessato Berluska della tenuta di Macherio (e del resto) tu ne eri a conoscenza?
> 
> e certo come no! tanto poi rispondete con l'Ikarus de D'alema o delle case popolari...
> 
> REPULISTI....anzi...DERATTIZZAZIONE...


No che rispondo a fare dell'Ikarus ... cosa me ne cale a me?!?


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Travaglio non è opposizione. Non l'hanno eletto. Lui fa avanspettacolo.


Ho già precisato che non approvo Travaglio. Ma esiste la possibilità ed il dovere di denunciare seriamente, civilmente e senza secondi fini, le male azioni di chi è al potere. Così come è giusto denunciare i cattivi giornalisti.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho già precisato che non approvo Travaglio. Ma esiste la possibilità ed il dovere di denunciare seriamente, civilmente e senza secondi fini, le male azioni di chi è al potere. Così come è giusto denunciare i cattivi giornalisti.


Sono assolutamente d'accordo con te.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ho già precisato che non approvo Travaglio. Ma esiste la possibilità ed il dovere di denunciare seriamente, civilmente e senza secondi fini, le male azioni di chi è al potere. Così come è giusto denunciare i cattivi giornalisti.








  Brava.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

Comunque c'è poco da fare...la destra non mi piace, non mi piace e non mi piace. C'avrò pure il diritto di dirlo, o no?
Alemanno è un fascista...e pure se mi lustrasse Roma, cosa che non farà...mi sta sulle palle.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque c'è poco da fare...la destra non mi piace, non mi piace e non mi piace. C'avrò pure il diritto di dirlo, o no?
> Alemanno è un fascista...e pure se mi lustrasse Roma, cosa che non farà...*mi sta sulle palle*.


IMPOSSIBBBBILE!!!!!!....

..sta gia' sulle mie!!

ubiqua?... o ubila?


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque c'è poco da fare...la destra non mi piace, non mi piace e non mi piace. C'avrò pure il diritto di dirlo, o no?
> Alemanno è un fascista...e pure se mi lustrasse Roma, cosa che non farà...mi sta sulle palle.


Ma se lui proprio oggi ha detto che non è mai stato fascista...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma se lui proprio oggi ha detto che non è mai stato fascista...


mo' va a fini' che la molotov all'ambasciata USA  l'ho buttata io....ao' sto a scherza'... ancora quarcheduno ce crede... e la croce celtica al collo pe' fa' contento nonno suo alla cresima.... che poi il tutto detto come genero di Rauti, ao', ma da' i nummmeri???...

piuttosto i numeri li desse giusti che li giocamo...


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> mo' va a fini' che la molotov all'ambasciata USA l'ho buttata io....ao' sto a scherza'... ancora quarcheduno ce crede... e la croce celtica al collo pe' fa' contento nonno suo alla cresima.... che poi il tutto detto come genero di Rauti, ao', ma da' i nummmeri???...
> 
> piuttosto i numeri li desse giusti che li giocamo...


Ma è ovvio che non ne becchi uno di questi qua che abbia le palle per dire: sono stato e sarò sempre fascista. No, questi portano la celtica al collo per motivi religiosi, fanno il saluto romano perchè sono goliardi, e la camicia nera perchè gli piace zorro


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

*travaglio..*



Asudem ha detto:


> *che sia antipatico come un gatto attaccato ai maroni è indubbio*.
> che spesso dica cose scomode e vere pure.
> adoro anch'io la gabanelli.


Lo è solo in tv.. io l'ho conosciuto dal vivo ed è sorprendentemente "alla mano" e decisamente sorridente e simpatico.. non lapidatemi però!!

Gabanelli for President!


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entra che sia antipatico...ma bisogna andarci a cena? Chissenefrega! Dice cose vere, si o no? Questo conta...solo questo.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Lo è solo in tv.. io l'ho conosciuto dal vivo ed è sorprendentemente "alla mano" e decisamente sorridente e simpatico.. non lapidatemi però!!
> 
> Gabanelli for President!


hai conosciuto personalmente quel gran pezzo di figone di travaglio????
oh madonnina....credo di amarlo


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> hai conosciuto personalmente quel gran pezzo di figone di travaglio????
> oh madonnina....credo di amarlo


Rinfodera l'ascia: è gay!


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Rinfodera l'ascia: è gay!



ma va'


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Comunque c'è poco da fare...la destra non mi piace, non mi piace e non mi piace. C'avrò pure il diritto di dirlo, o no?
> Alemanno è un fascista...e pure se mi lustrasse Roma, cosa che non farà...mi sta sulle palle.


Hai tutto il diritto di dirlo. Hai diritto di dire che la destra non ti piace. Su Alemanno ... giudicalo da ciò che farà. Tutte le persone devono essere giudicate per quello che fanno.
Ancora con fascisti e comunisti? Andiamo bene ....


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Rinfodera l'ascia: è gay!


si si..anche jown wayne e gesù cristo...
mo va a cagher


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> hai conosciuto personalmente quel gran pezzo di figone di travaglio????
> oh madonnina....credo di amarlo


Io non lo amo..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   ma rispetto il suo coraggio. 

Personalmente mi sono stufata di questi "giornalisti" che si limitano a reggere il microfono al politico di turno.
Ma vi pare normale ad esempio che Tremonti dica che il tesoretto non c'è e Bersani dica che invece si vedrà che c'è??
Dov'è il giornalismo qui?? Dove sta l'informazione?? 
Appunto, reggitori di microfoni.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


>


Pare però che la verità passi sempre in secondo piano. Eppure non viene mai smentito...ma già, è antipatico e scorretto


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io non lo amo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come ha le mani???
mani grandi? mani senza fine???


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Rinfodera l'ascia: è gay!


no no..


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> no no..


 
lascia stare l'invidia dei signori e dimmi di lui


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io non lo amo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A regger microfoni e a leccar culi, si fa più carriera.


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Pare però che *la verità passi sempre in secondo piano*. Eppure non viene mai smentito...ma già, è antipatico e scorretto





moltimodi ha detto:


> A regger microfoni e a leccar culi, *si fa più carriera*.


O che è un modo per poter lavorare senza problemi in un sistema che ti butta fuori se non stai alle regole.


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> lascia stare l'invidia dei signori e dimmi di lui


una vera gentildonna gode e tace..  

	
	
		
		
	


	





(scherzo, c'era anche la sua fidanzata)


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> una vera gentildonna gode e tace..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh madonnina!!!! 
sapevo io ....


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> una vera gentildonna gode e tace..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma è sposato!
e poi è un po' corto di gamba..
ve lo lascio


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è sposato!
> e poi è un po' corto di gamba..
> ve lo lascio


 
corto di gamba?????


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> corto di gamba?????


è loggico
bassino
come dite voi a milano?
noi a firenze si dice
corto di gamba 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 

adesso divento carla la toscana


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ma è sposato*!
> e poi è un po' corto di gamba..
> ve lo lascio


Ma io l'ho incontrato credo 5 o più anni fa.. allora era fidanzato.. ma non si è parlato della sua vita privata.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Io non lo amo..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il tesoretto: l'extragettito, se c'è, sicuramente è merito di Visco. 
Così siamo d'accordo?


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> è loggico
> bassino
> come dite voi a milano?
> noi a firenze si dice
> ...


Mah.. a me pareva sul metro e 70-75.. ma considera che io son bassina e vedo tutti papaveri alti alti..


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma io l'ho incontrato credo 5 o più anni fa.. allora era fidanzato.. ma non si è parlato della sua vita privata.


e la gamba com'era??? corta???


----------



## La Lupa (12 Maggio 2008)

Che morte di fame...


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che morte di fame...


su travaglio faccio la morta di fame eccome....
c'ha quel non so che...


----------



## Old Asudem (12 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Che morte di fame...


ma se ho detto che non mi garba...


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Il tesoretto: l'extragettito, se c'è, sicuramente è merito di Visco.
> *Così siamo d'accordo*?


Forse non mi sono spiegata.. non mi frega un accidente sapere di chi sia l'eventuale merito. 
Vorrei che in Italia i politici *tutti* la smettessero di dire fregnacce impunemente: ciò avviene grazie al fatto che nessuno li inchioda mai alle loro responsabilità ovvero i giornalisti non fanno il loro lavoro per convenienza o sono ridotti dal sistema a non farlo.


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Travaglio è un grande!


----------



## Old Vulvia (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> e la gamba com'era??? corta???


proporzionata al resto


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Travaglio è un grande!


santo subito!!!!!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegata.. non mi frega un accidente sapere di chi sia l'eventuale merito.
> Vorrei che in Italia i politici *tutti* la smettessero di dire fregnacce impunemente: ciò avviene grazie al fatto che nessuno li inchioda mai alle loro responsabilità ovvero i giornalisti non fanno il loro lavoro per convenienza o sono ridotti dal sistema a non farlo.


Infatti! *TUTTI* dovrebbero smetterla.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> su travaglio faccio la morta di fame eccome....
> c'ha quel non so che...


io so tutti i suoi libri a memoria... serve?


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> io so tutti i suoi libri a memoria... serve?


no.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> no.


si' pero' so' pure alto uguale... e mo'?


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> si' pero' so' pure alto uguale... e mo'?


bastassero i cm....


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> bastassero i cm....


ma vai a Kg allora... e dillo prima ao'...

che te serve?quanto ne vuoi?























Ps: se vede che m'esce "l'animo" da banconista??


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Il tesoretto: l'extragettito, se c'è, sicuramente è merito di Visco.
> Così siamo d'accordo?


Se c'è l'extragettito segno che abbian pagato troppe tasse e cia hanno drenati ben benino proprio in un momento in cui eravamo in ginocchio per la perdita di potere d'acquisto.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Hai tutto il diritto di dirlo. Hai diritto di dire che la destra non ti piace. Su Alemanno ... giudicalo da ciò che farà. Tutte le persone devono essere giudicate per quello che fanno.
> Ancora con fascisti e comunisti? Andiamo bene ....


 
E lo dico pure io...
Sono loro che fanno il saluto fascista...ma lo hai visto quando lo hanno eletto?
Io sono di sinistra, ma certo non vado in giro a cantare bandiera rossa...e neanche sputo sulla fotografia di Mussolini..ma che certi politici facciano l'occhietto a gruppetti di fascistelli nostalgici è indubbio.
Sono la prima a dire che bisogna finirla!!!


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Se c'è l'extragettito segno che abbian pagato troppe tasse e cia hanno drenati ben benino proprio in un momento in cui eravamo in ginocchio per la perdita di potere d'acquisto.


L'extragettito semmai è dovuto in gran parte alla (piccola) diminuzione dell'evasione fiscale. La perdita del potere d'acquisto ad una ripartizione sempre più concentrata del PIL in poche mani.


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Se c'è l'extragettito segno che abbian pagato troppe tasse e cia hanno drenati ben benino proprio in un momento in cui eravamo in ginocchio per la perdita di potere d'acquisto.


non che hanno finalmente inculato quelli che non pagavano no??


----------



## Nobody (12 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> non che hanno finalmente inculato quelli che non pagavano no??


Quello che dicevo io...in piccola parte, è stata erosa l'evasione fiscale.


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'extragettito semmai è dovuto in gran parte alla (piccola) diminuzione dell'evasione fiscale. La perdita del potere d'acquisto ad una ripartizione sempre più concetrata del PIL in poche mani.


Abbiamo sempre pagato tasse. In misura anche inferiore al dovuto. Se non si combatte l'evasione, e si va avanti a forza di condoni, non se ne esce.
Non si possono ridurre le tasse oltre un certo limite...


----------



## Iris (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che dicevo io...in piccola parte, è stata erosa l'evasione fiscale.


Non in piccola parte. E' l'unica nota positiva di questt'ultimo governo.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quello che dicevo io...in piccola parte, è stata erosa l'evasione fiscale.


erano solo due lire....figurt'...  solo i sequestri dei suv autocarro (col putanun)....


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> L'extragettito semmai è dovuto in gran parte alla (piccola) diminuzione dell'evasione fiscale. La perdita del potere d'acquisto ad una ripartizione sempre più concentrata del PIL in poche mani.


mi sono state contemporaneamente aumentate le tasse...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> mi sono state contemporaneamente aumentate le tasse...


ma tu risulti single... no?

oseno' sparagnavi... BAMBOCCIONA!!!


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Originalmente inviato da *Rita*  
_Se c'è l'extragettito segno che abbian pagato troppe tasse e cia hanno drenati ben benino proprio in un momento in cui eravamo in ginocchio per la perdita di potere d'acquisto. 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_
L'extragettito semmai è dovuto in gran parte alla (piccola) diminuzione dell'evasione fiscale. La perdita del potere d'acquisto ad una ripartizione sempre più concentrata del PIL in poche mani.
__________________


Vedi Rita ... nessuno ha detto che l'extragettito era riveniente dalle tasse pagate per i redditi 2005 e 2006 quando governava ancora Berlusconi. Nessuno ha avuto il coraggio di affermare che la gente iniziava a spendere di nuovo. La mia era una battuta. Visco e compagnia hanno, con il loro modo di fare e con la loro lugubre gestione, riportato indietro le lancette del tempo.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E lo dico pure io...
> Sono loro che fanno il saluto fascista...ma lo hai visto quando lo hanno eletto?
> Io sono di sinistra, ma certo non vado in giro a cantare bandiera rossa...e neanche sputo sulla fotografia di Mussolini..ma che certi politici facciano l'occhietto a gruppetti di fascistelli nostalgici è indubbio.
> Sono la prima a dire che bisogna finirla!!!


Però è davvero uno strano paese quello che *giustamente *fa del saluto fascista un reato, dell'apologia del fascismo un reato, dove il fascismo dopo 60 anni viene *giustamente *condannato, mentre il comunismo con i suoi milioni di morti si può "rifondare", non si deve rinnegare, ad appena 30 anni dagli anni di piombo che probabilmente tutti noi qui ricordiamo.
Mi viene in mente perchè tu dici che non canti certo bandiera rossa. Invece sial il bas, sia gli altri coreografici personaggi in cui mi imbatto, ce la cantano al bar una sera sì e una sera no. E non sono nemmeno di rifondazione. Sono del PD.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Però è davvero uno strano paese quello che *giustamente *fa del saluto fascista un reato, dell'apologia del fascismo un reato, dove il fascismo dopo 60 anni viene *giustamente *condannato, mentre il comunismo con i suoi milioni di morti si può "rifondare", non si deve rinnegare, ad appena 30 anni dagli anni di piombo che probabilmente tutti noi qui ricordiamo.
> Mi viene in mente perchè tu dici che non canti certo bandiera rossa. Invece sial il bas, sia gli altri coreografici personaggi in cui mi imbatto, ce la cantano al bar una sera sì e una sera no. E non sono nemmeno di rifondazione. Sono del PD.


Veramente la canta anche Santoro (bella ciao) in televisione. E' questo doppiopesismo congenito che mi da terribilmente fastidio.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Originalmente inviato da *Rita*
> _Se c'è l'extragettito segno che abbian pagato troppe tasse e cia hanno drenati ben benino proprio in un momento in cui eravamo in ginocchio per la perdita di potere d'acquisto.
> 
> 
> ...


No, e non l'ho dett neppure io perchè subito sarei stata contraddetta. Al di là di questo, indipendentemente da dove sia venuto, con il paese in ginocchio e con i prezzi che salivano alle stelle, non era il caso in presenza del tesoretto di aumentare le tasse a chi faceva già fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese.
Io ti posso dire che a parità di entrate (stipendio fisso, ma anche con una piccola promozione) e a partità di uscite, fino a qualche anno fa spendevo di più e riuscivo anche a mettere via qualcosa per una piccola vacanza o per uno sfizio (computer, o qualcosa del genere). Oggi arrivo sempre a prosciugare il conto qualche giorno prima del 27. In questa circostanza l'aumento di tasse che ho subito non ha aiutato.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Maggio 2008)

Epperò... che in questa italia si equipari Bella ciao a Faccetta nera... non riesco a farmene una ragione...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> No, e non l'ho dett neppure io perchè subito sarei stata contraddetta. Al di là di questo, indipendentemente da dove sia venuto, con il paese in ginocchio e con i prezzi che salivano alle stelle, non era il caso in presenza del tesoretto di aumentare le tasse a chi faceva già fatica ad arrivare alla fine del mese.
> Io ti posso dire che a parità di entrate (stipendio fisso, ma anche con una piccola promozione) e a partità di uscite, fino a qualche anno fa spendevo di più e riuscivo anche a mettere via qualcosa per una piccola vacanza o per uno sfizio (computer, o qualcosa del genere). Oggi arrivo sempre a prosciugare il conto qualche giorno prima del 27. In questa circostanza l'aumento di tasse che ho subito non ha aiutato.


Un mio caro amico, di sinistra da sempre attivo in politica, bancario era felice della vittoria di prodi. Disse: vedrai come accontenterà i dipendenti. Dopo il primo anno ha capito ..... ha pagato molte più tasse.


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Epperò... che in questa italia si equipari Bella ciao a Faccetta nera... non riesco a farmene una ragione...


Si parlava di comunismo e fascismo.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Epperò... che in questa italia si equipari Bella ciao a Faccetta nera... non riesco a farmene una ragione...


Vero.
Bella ciao è una canzone della resistenza che la sinistra si è fatta sua, trasformandola in un inno del comunismo, quando dovrebbe essere patrimonio comune, come il 25 aprile.
Resta il fatto che si usano pesi diversi tra fascismo e comunismo.
Chissà perchè.
Se qualcuno me lo spiega...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

Io sono contrario a tutti i totalitarismi: comunismo e fascismo. Invece oggi c'è ancora chi si vanta di essere comunista.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Però è davvero uno strano paese quello che *giustamente *fa del saluto fascista un reato, dell'apologia del fascismo un reato, dove il fascismo dopo 60 anni viene *giustamente *condannato, mentre il comunismo con i suoi milioni di morti si può "rifondare", non si deve rinnegare, ad appena 30 anni dagli anni di piombo che probabilmente tutti noi qui ricordiamo.
> Mi viene in mente perchè tu dici che non canti certo bandiera rossa. Invece sial il bas, sia gli altri coreografici personaggi in cui mi imbatto, ce la cantano al bar una sera sì e una sera no. E non sono nemmeno di rifondazione. Sono del PD.


fai un po' di confusione....

devi sapere che l'Italia ha avuto a che fare direttamente con il Fascismo, dato che ci ha portato anche in guerre che manco si poteva permettere, mentre non e' il comunismo degli altri che devi confrontare perche' ognuno e' padrone a casa propria, ma il nostro italico.... e quindi in breve, non fare di tutta un'erba un fascio...

Per gli anni di piombo.... tu sei a conoscenza dell'Operazione Chaos di Angleton???

Hai mai letto qualcosa su chi pilotasse perfino le Brigate Rosse???

Sul sequestro Moro, cosa sai?


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> fai un po' di confusione....
> 
> devi sapere che l'Italia ha avuto a che fare direttamente con il Fascismo, dato che ci ha portato anche in guerre che manco si poteva permettere, mentre non e' il comunismo degli altri che devi confrontare perche' ognuno e' padrone a casa propria, ma il nostro italico.... e quindi in breve, non fare di tutta un'erba un fascio...
> 
> ...


Allora diccelo che sei uno della Gladio così ci genuflettiamo e ti ascoltiamo in religioso silenzio.
Chi te le ha raccontate queste cose ... Travaglio?


----------



## brugola (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora diccelo che sei uno della Gladio così ci genuflettiamo e ti ascoltiamo in religioso silenzio.
> Chi te le ha raccontate queste cose ... Travaglio?


 
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzz
zzzzz
zz


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Allora diccelo che sei uno della Gladio così ci genuflettiamo e ti ascoltiamo in religioso silenzio.
> Chi te le ha raccontate queste cose ... Travaglio?


veramente illo non si occupa di ste robe, ma l'operazione chaos  e tonnellate di documenti Cia e MI5 sono stati desecretati pochi anni fa e sono di dominio pubblico,si parla anche del patto d'acciaio col Vaticano.... certo sono robe per chi le vuole leggere e non e' impegnato con altre letture piu' pregnanti e gia' premasticate e digerite.......


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> fai un po' di confusione....
> 
> * devi sapere che l'Italia ha avuto a che fare direttamente con il Fascismo, dato che ci ha portato anche in guerre che manco si poteva permettere, mentre non e' il comunismo degli altri che devi confrontare perche' ognuno e' padrone a casa propria, *ma il nostro italico.... e quindi in breve, non fare di tutta un'erba un fascio...


Ah... purchè non sia in italia...
Certo certo...


> Per gli anni di piombo.... tu sei a conoscenza dell'Operazione Chaos di Angleton???


Ah, certo, gli anni di piombo sono un'invenzione della CIA...



> Hai mai letto qualcosa su chi pilotasse perfino le Brigate Rosse???


Magari prima mi leggo qualcosa su geroge bush che pilotava di persona il jet che non si è schiantato sul pentagono e qualche libro di Irving...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Ah... purchè non sia in italia...
> Certo certo...
> Ah, certo, gli anni di piombo sono un'invenzione della CIA...
> 
> Magari prima mi leggo qualcosa su geroge bush che pilotava di persona il jet che non si è schiantato sul pentagono e qualche libro di Irving...


e' inutile il tuo sarcasmo, perche' e' indice solo di non sapere un casso sulla commistione, ormai provata, tra i servizi segreti di diversi stati operanti in Italia...

anziche' fare la stupidina, googla  scuola Hyperion per es. , anzi no.... e' inutile... lassa perde... nun spreca' tempo...



































tanto la verita' l'e' come la merda... prima o poi viene a galla...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e' inutile il tuo sarcasmo, perche' e' indice solo di non sapere un casso sulla commistione, ormai provata, tra i servizi segreti di diversi stati operanti in Italia...
> 
> anziche' fare la stupidina, googla scuola Hyperion per es. , anzi no.... e' inutile... lassa perde... nun spreca' tempo...
> 
> ...


Si leggi su google e su wikipedia ... i nuovi orizzonti del sapere


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Si leggi su google e su wikipedia ... i nuovi orizzonti del sapere


te me sa che wiki manco sai cos'e', perche' se lo sapessi sapresti che se tu pubblicassi una cazzata, nel giro di un paio d'ore saresti sputtanato....



















uno di noi, damme retta perditi tra la folla... nun c'e' trippa pe' gatti su ste robe...nun fa' er figo millantatore alla conte Marini o Scaramella..


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> te me sa che wiki manco sai cos'e', perche' se lo sapessi sapresti che se tu pubblicassi una cazzata, nel giro di un paio d'ore saresti sputtanato....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ora che me lo hai detto fuggo a gambe levate. Sono tutto un fremito. Troppo spaventato ..... 
uhhhhhhhhh

Anche il blog di grillo è materia di studio


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ora che me lo hai detto fuggo a gambe levate. Sono tutto un fremito. Troppo spaventato .....
> uhhhhhhhhh
> 
> Anche il blog di grillo è materia di studio


ma figurt', stai rilassato invece, tanto per approfondimenti approfonditi, qui non c'e' tant'aria... bazzica qualche fora specifico, ma lassa perde bloggari alla Grillo se vuoi controllare se conosci o non conosci un casso di ste robe essendoti dedicato solo al Vate-Giornale...

senza rancore...che mi frega...qua' se schersa..


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma figurt', stai rilassato invece, tanto per approfondimenti approfonditi, qui non c'e' tant'aria... bazzica qualche fora specifico, ma lassa perde bloggari alla Grillo se vuoi controllare se conosci o non conosci un casso di ste robe essendoti dedicato solo al Vate-Giornale...
> 
> senza rancore...che mi frega...qua' se schersa..


Secondo te leggo Grillo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	












a capoccione!!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Secondo te leggo Grillo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tu l'hai nominato... comunque er Vate-Giornale, sicuro, su Travaglio hai riprodotto la stessa velina...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> tu l'hai nominato... comunque er Vate-Giornale, sicuro, su Travaglio hai riprodotto la stessa velina...


Ma che velina e che Giornale ..... a proposito tu lo leggi visto che sai


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma che velina e che Giornale ..... a proposito tu lo leggi visto che sai


nei fora che bazzico, ne vengono sempre citati gli articoli e quindi giocoforza lo leggo... comunque, manco quello leggi???.... ne' ma allora la tua "impreparazione" e' tutta farina del tuo sacco!!!...

Bravo... perlomeno non devi ringraziare nessuno...


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> nei fora che bazzico, ne vengono sempre citati gli articoli e quindi giocoforza lo leggo... comunque, manco quello leggi???.... ne' ma allora la tua "impreparazione" e' tutta farina del tuo sacco!!!...
> 
> Bravo... perlomeno non devi ringraziare nessuno...


Frequenti gente che la pensa come te. Pensa un pò come farai mai a crescere!!! 
Devi frequentare chi non la pensa come te affinchè tu possa capire come va il mondo  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















E poi .. tutti stì cazzo di forum che frequenti ..... ma quando lavori?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Frequenti gente che la pensa come te. Pensa un pò come farai mai a crescere!!!
> Devi frequentare chi non la pensa come te affinchè tu possa capire come va il mondo
> 
> 
> ...


e ti sbagli perche' in giro ci sono preparatissimi neri e preparatissimi rossi ...ed e' li' che t'informi... mica bau bau micio micio... o solo facendo pucci pucci con i tuoi compagnucci..























tu invece se le cose le sai, dille... illuminaci, perche' fino a mo' stavamo all'oscuro... (scusa la citazione oscu'!)

per es. sul caso Moro...

1)che kazzo ce faceva un generale dei servizi all'angolo di via Fani?

2) come mai Radio citta' futura a Roma, un paio d'ore prima, trasmise che di li a poco si sarebbe rapito un importante uomo politico e che nelle registrazioni della Digos, mancano proprio quei minuti??

3)ari-come mai nei momenti del rapimento, c'era un black-out dei telefoni in zona?

4)tu credi alla buffonata, Gradoli paesino e via Gradoli che nun esisteva come disse Kossiga?

etcetcetc


----------



## Old unodinoi (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e ti sbagli perche' in giro ci sono preparatissimi neri e preparatissimi rossi ...ed e' li' che t'informi... mica bau bau micio micio... o solo facendo pucci pucci con i tuoi compagnucci..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì sapevo che i telefoni cellulari in quel momento non funzionavano


----------



## Sterminator (12 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì sapevo che i telefoni cellulari in quel momento non funzionavano

























ennuntesforza'.... che avemo capito...























te saluto...


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> e' inutile il tuo sarcasmo, perche' e' indice solo di non sapere un casso sulla commistione, ormai provata, tra i servizi segreti di diversi stati operanti in Italia...
> 
> anziche' fare la stupidina, googla  scuola Hyperion per es. , anzi no.... e' inutile... lassa perde... nun spreca' tempo...
> 
> ...


Le commistioni sappiamo tutti che ci sono, come in ogni cosa. Ma un conto riconoscere le commistioni, un conto fare il complottista per giustificare il negazionismo.


----------



## Rebecca (12 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un giornalista che espone dei fatti non ha bisogno di contraddittorio...esiste la querela. Se Travaglio ha detto il falso, lo si denunci.


fatto


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Si parlava di comunismo e fascismo.


Il fascismo ha imposto una dittatura a questo paese, ha contribuito allo sterminio degli ebrei italiani, ha dichiarato e perso una guerra catastrofica...non mi risulta che il PCI abbia queste colpe. E lo dico da non comunista. 
Va bene ignorare la storia, ma a tutto c'è un limite. Usare ogni tanto il cervello senza farselo condizionare no, eh?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Vero.
> Bella ciao è una canzone della resistenza che la sinistra si è fatta sua, trasformandola in un inno del comunismo, quando dovrebbe essere patrimonio comune, come il 25 aprile.
> *Resta il fatto che si usano pesi diversi tra fascismo e comunismo.*
> *Chissà perchè.*
> *Se qualcuno me lo spiega*...


Se hai finito la terza media, dovresti arrivarci da sola senza spiegazioni.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Si leggi su google e su wikipedia ... i nuovi orizzonti del sapere


Magari leggiti Renzo De Felice...uno storico sicuramente non di sinistra...qualche spunto te lo può dare.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> fatto


...e vincerà anche questa querela, come tutte le altre tranne una.


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Il fascismo ha imposto una dittatura a questo paese, ha contribuito allo sterminio degli ebrei italiani, ha dichiarato e perso una guerra catastrofica...non mi risulta che il PCI abbia queste colpe. E lo dico da non comunista.
> Va bene ignorare la storia, ma a tutto c'è un limite. *Usare ogni tanto il cervello senza farselo condizionare no, eh?*


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se hai finito la terza media, dovresti arrivarci da sola senza spiegazioni.


Non sei in grado di darne?


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari leggiti Renzo De Felice...uno storico sicuramente non di sinistra...qualche spunto te lo può dare.


Sono d'accordo. De Felice, Giorgio Candeloro...Di Nolfo.

Io sono sicura che se si leggesse di più, con maggiore umiltà, maggiore interesse per il sapere, e meno ansie di indottrinamento, avremmo menti più libere. Diminuirebbero gli episodi vergognosi di violenza e di intolleranza,sia di destra , sia di sinistra.
Ognuno potrebbe elaborare un proprio spirito critico. Certo, costa fatica, ma nulla che valga veramente si conquista senza fatica.
Più libri e meno manganelli.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Non sei in grado di darne?


L'ho scritto pochi interventi fa, intervento 156...non sei in grado di leggere? O non ti sembrano motivazioni sufficienti a marcare una certa differenza?


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e vincerà anche questa querela, come tutte le altre tranne una.


Tranne due. Le altre per la cronaca sono 3, non 2.550...
Al di là della querela, comunque, orripila un giornalista che invece di fare inchieste coraggiose, si perde in inutili disquisizioni sulla scala degli organismi viventi.
Insomma usa come te il metodo dell'insulto gratuito.
Spaventa anche sapere che ci sono persone che nulla sanno dei crimini del comunismo, o che comunque non li considerano rilevanti perchè non commessi (per lo più) nel loro giardino.

Con questo scatenati pure, non intendo rispondere oltre a messaggi senza contenuto.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. De Felice, Giorgio Candeloro...Di Nolfo.
> 
> Io sono sicura che se si leggesse di più, con maggiore umiltà, maggiore interesse per il sapere, e meno ansie di indottrinamento, avremmo menti più libere. Diminuirebbero gli episodi vergognosi di violenza e di intolleranza,sia di destra , sia di sinistra.
> Ognuno potrebbe elaborare un proprio spirito critico. Certo, costa fatica, ma nulla che valga veramente si conquista senza fatica.
> *Più libri* e meno manganelli.


Esatto! Leggere molto, e soprattutto leggere anche autori che hanno idee diverse dalle nostre.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Tranne due. Le altre per la cronaca sono 3, non 2.550...
> Al di là della querela, comunque, orripila un giornalista che invece di fare inchieste coraggiose, si perde in inutili disquisizioni sulla scala degli organismi viventi.
> Insomma usa come te il metodo dell'insulto gratuito.
> Spaventa anche sapere che ci sono persone che nulla sanno dei crimini del comunismo, o che comunque non li considerano rilevanti perchè non commessi (per lo più) nel suo giardino.
> ...


Conosco i crimini del comunismo: russo, cinese, cambogiano...conosco anche quelli del capitalismo. Quelli del colonialismo. Quelli del fascismo e del nazismo. Del cristianesimo...e allora? 
Il tuo giardino conta...eccome se conta. Se non contasse, non avresti la tomba del duce da visitare a Predappio.  O secondo te, fascismo e nazionalsocialismo sono stati la stessa cosa?
Travaglio insulta come me? Ma dai, non lusingarmi.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Non sei in grado di darne?


un po' lunghetta ma esaustiva


               Paolo CAROTENUTO
La storia negata: il silenzio in Italia sui crimini comunisti
tratto da: Legno Storto

          I comunisti esisteranno finché non sarà fatta piena luce sui loro crimini occultati



Ha riscosso una grande partecipazione di pubblico il convegno che si è tenuto a Napoli sui crimini negati del comunismo in Italia organizzato dalla Fondazione Campi Flegrei. Grazie anche a relatori di livello assoluto, presenti giornalisti del calibro di Dario Fertilio e Giancarlo Lehner, oltre agli apprezzati De Simone e Nardiello del quotidiano Il Roma, sono stati presentati volumi di grande valore volti a rimuovere quel silenzio non casuale che è calato su pagine ancora oggi inesplorate della nostra storia. In sostanza non si tratta di riscrivere la storia attraverso un'azione revisionista, ma si tratta di scoprire eventi che fino ad oggi sono stati volutamente occultati, manipolati e falsificati. Ma chi è che ha intrapreso questa scientifica e metodologica azione di rimozione del passato? E' stata la domanda alla quale si è cercato di dare una risposta. Innanzitutto con Dario Fertilio, giornalista del Corriere della Sera ed autore de La morte rossa (edito dalla Marsilio), per il quale si sono dette pseudo-verità per occultare la realtà e l'essenza dei fatti. Se alla parola lager corrisponde la definizione di campo militare per addestramento militare, se alla parola foiba corrisponde il significato di cavità carsica più o meno profonda prodotta dalle acque correnti, a quella di gulag si è attribuita la corrispondente traduzione di "campo di rieducazione".
Due sono gli obiettivi perseguiti in questo modo. Dimenticare, relegare "tra parentesi" esperienze che magari un domani possono consentire di riprendere un discorso lasciato in sospeso; negare, perché di fronte alla negazione dei crimini del comunismo, è più semplice elevare simboli e bandiere di Lenin o di Che Guevara, ovvero simboli di morte e umiliazione dei diritti fondamentali dell'uomo e della sua dignità.

Il comunismo ha agito in maniera molto simile in tutti i Paesi nei quali ha raggiunto il potere, dall'Unione Sovietica alla Jugoslavia, dai paesi dell'Europa dell'Est all'Albania, da quelli dell'Asia sovietica a quelli dell'America latina, ed ha riprodotto quasi sempre gli stessi scempi che nell'arco di pochi anni si sono compiuti per mano dei regimi nazionalsocialisti. Ma la differenza che ha contraddistinto il comunismo dal nazionalsocialismo è nella menzogna di fondo di cui il comunismo si è dipinto, che pur mantenendo la sua identica forza distruttiva, si travestiva da redentore. Per questo i genocidi comunisti devono essere ricordati e non dimenticati o nascosti come si è fatto fino ad oggi. Alle date del 27 gennaio ed ora del 10 febbraio, che lasciano sovente spazio alla retorica che accompagna la memoria, è doveroso elevare al medesimo rango quella del 7 novembre, anniversario della rivoluzione bolscevica e che è stata proposta come Giornata della memoria delle vittime comuniste (Memento Gulag) grazie all'impegno caparbio dei Comitati per le Libertà (www.libertates.org), di cui lo stesso Fertilio è presidente e fondatore.

A chi ritiene l'anticomunismo come un disco rotto, ha replicato Armando De Simone, autore con Vincenzo Nardiello dell'apprezzato volume di ricerca Appunti per un libro nero del comunismo italiano (ed. Controcorrente), che ha ricordato quale sia lo scandalo che si è perpetrato fino ad oggi. Il vero tradimento degli intellettuali è testimoniato proprio da un convegno come quello di Napoli, dove a parlare di un simile argomento sono stati quattro "giornalisti" e non storici o studiosi. Nessun professore ci ha raccontato di 200 milioni di persone morte, nessuno ha documentato questa che è una storia negata. Ed è lecito indagare sulle ragioni per le quali chi sapeva ha preferito tacere.

Fino ad oggi non è ancora stato compiuto alcun processo al Partito comunista italiano e questo tema non lo si pone nemmeno oggi, un periodo nel quale retoricamente si fa richiamo spesso al dovere della memoria. Ma a quale memoria ci si fa appello e perché questa deve essere pilotata, circoscritta? Per questo non abbiamo bisogno di mentitori professionisti, ma di comunisti veri, quelli come Massimo D'Alema che in Unione Sovietica c'è stato 47 volte; abbiamo bisogno dei Fassino, che è stato segretario della più grande federazione comunista italiana, quella di Torino, e che oggi si definisce riformista semplicemente perché al congresso dei Ds ha ricordato la figura di Bettino Craxi come una delle più grandi del socialismo europeo. E vogliamo sapere dove sono finiti i piani di insurrezione contenuti in 5 valigie in pelle verde, laddove addirittura Soave ha ammesso che questi piani furono organizzati fino alla fine degli anni '80. Stiamo parlando di attentati alla costituzione, reati imprescrittibili, sui quali nessun magistrato ha voluto indagare. Come è stato possibile tutto questo?

Stavolta è Vincenzo Nardiello che prova l'impresa di dare una spiegazione, evidenziando come la storia sia stata messa a servizio di un progetto politico, visto che qui non si parla di fatti interpretati male, non conosciuti o posti correttamente, ma di pagine che sono state espulse completamente dal dibattito storico. Pagine che nessuno storico si è preso la briga di raccontare, come quella che vide Palmiro Togliatti invitare ad accogliere i titini come liberatori e di realizzare uno scambio tra Gorizia e Trieste.
Perché tutto questo? Una prima risposta è rinvenibile nel fatto che una parte degli storici erano di fatto dirigenti o esponenti comunisti. Ma questi da soli non erano sufficienti per portare a compimento questa impressionante opera mistificatoria. E qui ci viene in soccorso Ernesto Galli della Loggia che recentemente ha ammesso quanto gli storici e gli intellettuali moderati si siano piegati al volere dei comunisti che non gli chiedevano di essere comunisti, ma semplicemente di non essere anticomunisti.
Immaginate che cosa sarebbe accaduto, ad esempio, se un agente della CIA avesse seguito Aldo Moro, il segretario del più grosso partito italiano, fino al giorno prima del suo sequestro. E' successo, invece, che sia stato pedinato da un agente del Kgb come dimostrano i documenti ufficiali provenienti dagli archivi dell'Unione Sovietica. Non patacche, ma prove scritte, atti ufficiali, drammaticamente sconcertanti sui quali continua ad aleggiare un silenzio che si fa sempre più assordante.

Dunque oggi ha senso rileggere la storia nel tentativo di depurarla da questi inaccettabili condizionamenti che hanno fatto sì che alcune verità non venissero alla luce? Ed ha senso dichiararsi ancora anticomunisti, oggi che il Muro di Berlino è crollato ed il regime sovietico si è dissolto?
Ebbene sì, un simile comportamento è prima di tutto un dovere, perché, come ci ricorda Giancarlo Lehner, autore de La Tragedia dei comunisti italiani, le vittime del Pci in Unione Sovietica (edito per la collana le Scie della Mondadori), essere contro il comunismo non è una contingenza politica, ma è un principio ed un dovere morale. E ricorda anche che il comunismo non lo si combatte con l'anticomunismo urlato ma semplicemente raccontando i fatti e ricercando la verità.
Del resto basta riportare alcune chicche presenti nel libro del giornalista e storico, direttore de Il Giusto Processo, per rendersi conto di quanto sia stato enorme il lavoro di dissimulazione prodotto fino ad oggi: in una lettera inviata al suo comando firmata da Giorgio Bocca, all'epoca attivista partigiano, è possibile leggere il suo sconcerto per taluni eccessi di partigiani comunisti, come quelli di un comandante partigiano di nome Rocca "specializzato ad uccidere personalmente i prigionieri fascisti squartandoli a colpi di pala". Un Bocca allibito si domandava fino a che punto fosse lecito arrivare. Questo valoroso partigiano, ovviamente, non ha avuto alcun problema per i suoi atti, se non una medaglia d'oro.

Ma se un tempo erano pagati per disinformare, oggi a sinistra si segnalano professori per la loro imbarazzante ignoranza. E' di pochi giorni fa un articolo pubblicato sul quotidiano La Repubblica di Tabucchi, autore tanto in voga e pompato dall'intellighenzia di sinistra, che tranquillamente si è preso il lusso di dichiarare che Gramsci fosse morto in carcere.
E' evidente che dinanzi a simili mistificazioni si comprende anche perché sia abilmente taciuto da questi "professionisti della menzogna" la vera essenza del patto Molotov-Ribbentrop che nel 1939 ha sancito la nascita dell'asse nazi-comunista e che diede il via libera a Hitler per l'eliminazione degli ebrei. Fu in quel frangente che Stalin, in segno di concordia, si permise di offrire in "regalo" ad Hitler tutti gli ebrei internati nei gulag. Questo è un dato storico, provato, inconfutabile: la persecuzione degli ebrei partì con il benestare di Stalin, dei comunisti. Innegabile a tal punto che nei libri di storia non v'è menzione alcuna. All'epoca, inoltre, Hitler non doveva di certo apparire come un mostro dai "benpensanti rossi", visto che esiste un saggio vergognoso di Palmiro Togliatti per il quale il patto fu la conseguenza dell'aggressione ai danni della Germania compiuta da Francia e Gran Bretagna.

Possiamo continuare ricordando la storia di don Pietro Leoni che tornò in Italia dopo essersi fatto 10 anni di gulag accusato di un reato che nell'Unione delle Repubbliche Socialiste Sovietiche era assolutamente vietato: avere rapporti col Vaticano. Certo che per un prete sarebbe stato davvero ostico non averne, ma la tragedia per quest'uomo si materializzò con il suo ritorno nel suo paese natale, Bologna. Qui cominciò a raccontare la sua esperienza, la verità sull'URSS e su come si viveva. Roba da far impazzire il Pci, tanto che i "compagni" italiani arrivarono a dire che il vero prete fosse morto, che quello che parlava era solo un impostore o un sosia. E cosa fece Sacra Romana Chiesa? Pensò bene di spedirlo in Canada perché "era disfunzionale alla strategia del dialogo" intrapresa dal papa buono.

Ma vi è un documento storico che vale più di mille altre storie raccontate, che inchioda definitivamente Palmiro Togliatti alle sue responsabilità. Sono trascorsi 50 anni di dibattiti, riflessioni e scontri tra gli storici nello stabilire se Togliatti avesse o meno fatto qualcosa in favore degli italiani comunisti arrestati, perseguitati e trucidati in URSS. In realtà si è trattato di un falso problema, perché il vero dilemma è stabilire quanti siano stati gli italiani consegnati direttamente da Togliatti ai sovietici.
In un documento datato 25 dicembre 1936, catalogato come «segretissimo», al terzo paragrafo c'è una lista di tredici comunisti italiani, fra cui Vincenzo Baccalà, bollati come «elementi negativi». Accanto ai nomi di Rossetti (pseudonimo di Baccalà) e di Modugno, c'è una nota: «troskista, deportare», E in fondo al testo, la scritta: «Soglasen» («Sono d'accordo»), firmato «Ercoli», ovvero il nome in codice di Togliatti. Da notare un particolare agghiacciante: «Soglasen» era la formula di ratifica dell'incaricato dell'Nkvd che prendeva visione dei mandati di cattura e degli ordini di perquisizione. Togliatti, dunque, anche nel lessico, il codice ristretto dei carnefici, appare tutt'uno con la polizia segreta sovietica. Del resto, come poteva non essere d'accordo, visto che le prime denunce contro quei poveri compagni di base erano partite proprio dai dirigenti «vigilantes» del PCd'I?

Ma esistono ancora i comunisti in Italia? Forse sono cambiate le sigle, ma nei fatti anche il più anticomunista (sua dichiarazione) dei comunisti della storia italiana, Walter Veltroni, spesso ne ha subito la cultura e le metodologie. Basta riprendere l'Unità diretta dall'attuale sindaco di Roma dell'11 novembre 1993, a pagina 10, dove appare un trafiletto in cui si comunica la morte del compagno Penco, e si legge "vecchio militante comunista, perseguitato politico per le sue idee di libertà e di socialismo". Peccato che Veltroni abbia scordato di aggiungere un particolare: Penco fu sì un perseguitato politico, ma lo fu da suoi compagni facendosi pure 14 anni nei gulag sovietici. Certo, un particolare irrisorio per chi è cresciuto nella cultura della menzogna.

Ebbene si, i comunisti esistono ancora e condizionano tuttora la ricerca della verità storica se è vero che tra i consulenti della Commissione parlamentare sul dossier Mitrokhin vi sia anche Giulietto Chiesa, corrispondente dell'Unità dall'80 all'88 che non veniva pagato dal suo giornale, ma dal Comitato della mezzaluna e croce rossa sovietica. Pagato in sostanza da Breznev. Ebbene, Chiesa che veniva pagato tre volte più del direttore della Pravda, con casa, automobile, spese per i viaggi, vacanze garantite, tutte a carico del valoroso stato sovietico, era il giornalista italiano che doveva informare delle cose sovietiche.
Dinanzi ad un così illuminante scenario, riteniamo di poter chiudere rimarcando il messaggio che Giancarlo Lehner ha lanciato: il lavoro serio dello storico non è quello di usare aggettivi o invettive, ma cercare dati, documenti e fatti. Questo è il principio da seguire per chi vuole rendere giustizia alla verità ed alla storia del nostro paese e che 60 anni di storia repubblicana non sono stati sufficienti a garantire.


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2008)

*Asudem*

E' quello che intendevo io. più ricerca storica e meno slogan


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' quello che intendevo io. più ricerca storica e meno slogan


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' quello che intendevo io. più ricerca storica e meno slogan


Cose piuttosto note. I comunisti italiani morti nei gulag, quelli massacrati dagli stalinisti durante la guerra di Spagna (l'autore si è dimenticato di citarli), le lotte tra gruppi partigiani, anche all'interno delle stesse brigate comuniste, i viaggi in URSS dei dirigenti italiani.
Trovo davvero misero invece sottolineare che Gramsci non sia morto in carcere...e come se lo fosse. La malattia e gli stenti che lo hanno portato alla morte, li ha patiti li.
Asserire invece che la soluzione finale partì grazie al benestare di Stalin, è un falso storico clamoroso e gravissimo.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Conosco i crimini del comunismo: russo, cinese, cambogiano...conosco anche quelli del capitalismo. Quelli del colonialismo. Quelli del fascismo e del nazismo. Del cristianesimo...e allora?
> Il tuo giardino conta...eccome se conta. Se non contasse, non avresti la tomba del duce da visitare a Predappio.  O secondo te, fascismo e nazionalsocialismo sono stati la stessa cosa?
> Travaglio insulta come me? Ma dai, non lusingarmi.


MM pero' non dobbiamo disilludere Rita.... e' convinta di stare in democrazia.... se si risvegliasse sai che trauma...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> MM pero' non dobbiamo disilludere Rita.... e' convinta di stare in democrazia.... se si risvegliasse sai che trauma...


...e sono sicuro che sia anche convinta che io sia comunista.  

	
	
		
		
	


	
























Certi pensano che Travaglio lo sia...alla fine lo pensavano anche di Montanelli


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Tranne due. Le altre per la cronaca sono 3, non 2.550...
> Al di là della querela, comunque, orripila un giornalista che invece di fare inchieste coraggiose, si perde in inutili disquisizioni sulla scala degli organismi viventi.
> Insomma usa come te il metodo dell'insulto gratuito.
> * Spaventa anche sapere che ci sono persone che nulla sanno dei crimini del comunismo*, o che comunque non li considerano rilevanti perchè non commessi (per lo più) nel loro giardino.
> ...


Pero' perche' non citi anche i milioni di morti sovietici&c e che grazie all'abnegazione dell'Armata Rossa (e dei civili), hanno sderenato le Panzer divisionen tetesche da Stalingrado in poi, mettendo fine alla guera... mentre i tuoi miti italici, scappavano a gambe levate, quando non stavano sotto le gonne dei teteschi...























studiati "solo" Stalingrado, ( anche con film l'assedio piu' lungo)  e poi mi parli di palle di ominidi...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...e sono sicuro che sia anche convinta che io sia comunista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh gia', le BR lo gambizzarono pe' sbajo....























Ps: ao' io pero' si', I AM...ma anche...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Pero' perche' non citi anche i milioni di morti sovietici&c e che grazie all'abnegazione dell'Armata Rossa (e dei civili), hanno sderenato le Panzer divisionen tetesche da Stalingrado in poi, mettendo fine alla guera... mentre i tuoi miti italici, scappavano a gambe levate, quando non stavano sotto le gonne dei teteschi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La seconda guerra mondiale l'ha vinta l'armata rossa...questo è un fatto. Venti milioni di morti sovietici (stimati per difetto) e sei milioni di tedeschi. La campagna di Russia fa sembrare il tanto celebrato sbarco ad Omaha Beach una scampagnata di educande. In realtà, una normale scaramuccia in un quartiere di Stalingrado.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> eh gia', le BR lo gambizzarono pe' sbajo....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eppure il nano lo faceva compagno!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




p.s.: il "ma anche" fa la differenza


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> p.s.: il "ma anche" fa la differenza


dici??? e si vede??? 

ma si vede di piu' se lo metto o se non lo metto??


----------



## Iris (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> La seconda guerra mondiale l'ha vinta l'armata rossa...questo è un fatto. Venti milioni di morti sovietici (stimati per difetto) e sei milioni di tedeschi. La campagna di Russia fa sembrare il tanto celebrato sbarco ad Omaha Beach una scampagnata di educande. In realtà, una normale scaramuccia in un quartiere di Stalingrado.


6 milioni di polacchi....e la lista continua.
Questo dovrebbe solo farci riflettere di come sia sciocco nascondersi dietro le ideologie. Ognuna ha le sue gravissime colpe. E ci dovrebbe convincere che certi atteggiamenti di ignorante intolleranza, sia di estrema destra, sia di sinistra, vanno puniti senza pensarci troppo.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> 6 milioni di polacchi....e la lista continua.
> Questo dovrebbe solo farci riflettere di come sia sciocco nascondersi dietro le ideologie. Ognuna ha le sue gravissime colpe. E ci dovrebbe convincere che certi atteggiamenti di ignorante intolleranza, sia di estrema destra, sia di sinistra, vanno puniti senza pensarci troppo.


Si certo, anche polacchi e tanti altri. Ma parlavo delle forze combattenti sul fronte russo. Di coloro che hanno deciso l'esito della seconda guerra mondiale. Russi e tedeschi.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> dici??? e si vede???
> 
> ma si vede di piu' se lo metto o se non lo metto??


secondo me se non lo metti


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> 6 milioni di polacchi....e la lista continua.
> Questo dovrebbe solo farci riflettere di come sia sciocco nascondersi dietro le ideologie. Ognuna ha le sue gravissime colpe. E ci dovrebbe convincere che certi atteggiamenti di ignorante intolleranza, sia di estrema destra, sia di sinistra, vanno puniti senza pensarci troppo.


la morale della favola e' checche' se ne dica, che il Marxismo, e' l'unica forma sociale che garantisce la sopravvivenza della specie... che poi si prenda a pretesto l'applicazione alla kazzo dei Lenin-Stalin-Mao-Pol Potetcetc e' demagogia o ignoranza... gia' Chavez sta rivoluzionando il sud-america con un Marxismo piu' ortodosso, talmente positivo che e' applicato non solo dagli altri marxisti dell'area, (con gioia immensa di Bush che ha visto fallire la vecchia scuola delle americhe che addestrava i golpisti), ma anche dal neo presidente del Paraguay, Lugo, che vorrei sape', quanti sanno che e' uno spretato arcivescovo buttatosi in politica per attuare una delle tante teologie della liberazione aventi innumerevoli punti di contatto col Marxismo appunto ed avverso dal Vaticano...(ce sara' un motivo se e' sempre dalla parte dei forti,la chiesetta...)

fine comizio...(non sono previste repliche)


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...*e sono sicuro che sia anche convinta che io sia comunista.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non credo. Li conosco bene i comunisti e tu non parli come loro.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Non credo. Li conosco bene i comunisti e tu non parli come loro.


ma se ti stanno sul Kas...

perche' t'ostini col Bas..???

(domanda retorica... puoi evitare... 
...anzi no' dicci, dicci...so' curioso..)


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> Pero' perche' non citi anche i milioni di morti sovietici&c e che grazie all'abnegazione dell'Armata Rossa (e dei civili), hanno sderenato le Panzer divisionen tetesche da Stalingrado in poi, mettendo fine alla guera... mentre , scappavano a gambe levate, quando non stavano sotto le gonne dei teteschi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guarda che io ti do ragione. E poi mica difendo il fascismo. E non ho miti che non siano le persone di quasiasi orientamento che si sacrificano per gli altri, quando il loro impegno è scevro dalle ideologie e dalla voglia di far proselitismo.
Sto solo registrando il fatto che il comunismo trova ancora difensori mentre il fascismo ha il generale, dovuto, biasimo. In questo senso mi fa molta più paura.


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> 6 milioni di polacchi....e la lista continua.
> Questo dovrebbe solo farci riflettere di come sia sciocco nascondersi dietro le ideologie. Ognuna ha le sue gravissime colpe. E ci dovrebbe convincere che certi atteggiamenti di ignorante intolleranza, sia di estrema destra, sia di sinistra, vanno puniti senza pensarci troppo.


Ecco, hai detto molto  meglio di  me quello che penso.


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> ma se ti stanno sul Kas...
> 
> perche' t'ostini col Bas..???
> 
> ...


Per quello lo era anche il Cialtry, meno nostalgico (sarà l'età) ma più estremo.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Per quello lo era anche il Cialtry, meno nostalgico (sarà l'età) *ma più estremo*.


vabbe' senza esagerare, rosso quanto basta...

e dimme dimme, i bambini come glieli cucini (/avi??)























Ps: confessa che hanno un quidde in piu'...tanto sei tra amici... (compagni e' un azzardo..)

PUBBLICITA' PROGRESSO... a cura del kollettivo...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Non credo. Li conosco bene i comunisti e tu non parli come loro.


Allora ti chiedo scusa.


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> vabbe' senza esagerare, rosso quanto basta...
> 
> e dimme dimme, i bambini come glieli cucini (/avi??)
> 
> ...


I comunisti non si mangiano più bambini...ora si mangiano il fegato


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> *I comunisti non si mangiano più bambini...ora si mangiano il fegato*



Questa e' bellissima!!!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questa e' bellissima!!!


Purtroppo non è mia!


----------



## Mari' (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è mia!


E di chi e'?


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E di chi e'?


Boh Marì...l'ho letta da qualche parte sulla rete, e mi è piaciuta troppo!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I comunisti non si mangiano più bambini...ora si mangiano il fegato


io sono gia' a stecchetto, pensa.... altro che i  televisori di la', che volavano ... peggio... le madonne... e tutt'ora qualcuna decolla ancora, ma nun s'azzarda ad atterra'...


----------



## Rebecca (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> vabbe' senza esagerare, rosso quanto basta...
> 
> e dimme dimme, i bambini come glieli cucini (/avi??)
> 
> ...


Ormai lo dovreste aver capito che a me piacciono sempre "sbagliati"


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2008)

travaglio è un giornalista informato e acuto come pochi altri.
con una imperturbabilità da guinness dei primati: ad Anno Zero ha resistito a sgarbi fieramente cedendo solo quando gli è stato dato della "faccia di fassino"
quando è troppo è troppo


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> *travaglio è un giornalista informato e acuto come pochi altri.*
> con una imperturbabilità da guinness dei primati: ad Anno Zero ha resistito a sgarbi fieramente cedendo solo quando gli è stato dato della "faccia di fassino"
> quando è troppo è troppo


In Italia direi che, assieme a Massimo Fini, è forse unico.


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In Italia direi che, assieme a Massimo Fini, è forse unico.


sono d'accordo
misoginia a parte


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> sono d'accordo
> misoginia a parte


sopporta il piccolo difetto...io credo che sotto sotto, un pizzico ce l'abbia anche Travaglio.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In Italia direi che, assieme a Massimo Fini, è forse unico.


esagerati...

SIGFRIDO RANUCCI 

	
	
		
		
	


	




















 (er miglior sputtanator der Pentagono... lo vedono ormai come il fumo negli occhi dai tempi del fosforo bianco...) 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















Peter Gomez, Purgatori (esperto stragi&c),Giulietto Chiesa(esperto soviet), Caracciolo (esperto geo-pollitica),.......
................

Vespa(esperto Cogne), Fede(esperto culi...leccati)


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> esagerati...
> 
> SIGFRIDO RANUCCI
> 
> ...


 

giulietto chiesa mi perplime


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> giulietto chiesa mi perplime


pecche'?? nun te piacc' o' baffett' do' sparvier'?? pare Stalinne...


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> esagerati...
> 
> SIGFRIDO RANUCCI
> 
> ...


Giulietto Chiesa da quando ha abbracciato la teoria del complotto sull'11 settembre non se lo cagano più...e invece forse è la cosa più interessante che ha fatto.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Giulietto Chiesa da quando ha abbracciato la teoria del complotto sull'11 settembre non se lo cagano più...e invece forse è la cosa più interessante che ha fatto.


e ce credo che lo boycottano... i Russi perche' li sputtanava con la Cecenia e l'Afghanistan, gli Usa, ( avendo vissuto l'invasione sovietica afghana, sa che kazzo ha combinato la Cia con i talebani di BINuzzo, la Enron e la Union Carbide) etcetcetc

poi in Italy e' "amico" de berluska da tempo immemore (inviato a mosca pure de canale 5)

percio'... Giulietto contro il resto del mondo...

maronn..


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2008)

parliamo sempre di vespa ma pure mentana ...non farà i plastici ma gli scoop sul sangue e dolore sono gli stessi


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> parliamo sempre di vespa ma pure mentana ...non farà i plastici ma gli scoop sul sangue e dolore sono gli stessi


mentana deve fare assolutamente qualcosa per la sua capigliatura.
è inguardabile


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mentana deve fare assolutamente qualcosa per la sua capigliatura.
> è inguardabile


E per la risata


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> mentana deve fare assolutamente qualcosa per la sua capigliatura.
> è inguardabile


Magari la ghigliottina aiuterebbe


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

Femmina ha detto:


> parliamo sempre di vespa ma pure mentana ...non farà i plastici ma gli scoop sul sangue e dolore sono gli stessi


ma mentana chi?























ah il tifoso interista???nun vale un cazzo... manco la patente c'ha...


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2008)

ride solo lui alle battute insulse  che fa 
qualcuno glielo dica


----------



## Sterminator (13 Maggio 2008)

piuttosto me so' scordato uno che ha un certo nutrito seguito (anch'io confesso....ahahahahaha) pur essendo un destraccio pure antisemita....

.....rullo de tamburi......

MAURIZIO BLONDET!!!!!


----------



## brugola (13 Maggio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Magari la ghigliottina aiuterebbe


pensavo ad un barbiere ma in effetti un taglio drastico è meglio


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> pensavo ad un barbiere ma in effetti un taglio drastico è meglio


Ma certo che si...così si risparmia!


----------



## Nobody (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> piuttosto me so' scordato uno che ha un certo nutrito seguito (anch'io confesso....ahahahahaha) pur essendo un destraccio pure antisemita....
> 
> .....rullo de tamburi......
> 
> MAURIZIO BLONDET!!!!!


Blondet è completamente pazzo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Un clerical-fascista da paura


----------



## Minerva (13 Maggio 2008)

sterminatorr ha detto:


> piuttosto me so' scordato uno che ha un certo nutrito seguito (anch'io confesso....ahahahahaha) pur essendo un destraccio pure antisemita....
> 
> .....rullo de tamburi......
> 
> MAURIZIO BLONDET!!!!!


 
nooooo blondet noooo


----------

